# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Câu chuyện cảnh giác >  Tổng hợp các thông tin về thành viên TBK (dấu hiệu lừa đảo)

## h-d

Qua tìm hiểu các nhân hiện nay em biết có vài bác đã mua bán với thành viên TBK đang bị chậm hàng, tiền đã thanh toán mà không có hàng....vv..
Nay em làm topic này để tổng hợp các bác nào đang giao dịch mà chưa có kết quả, không liên lạc được với TBK. Nhằm mục đích khảo sát xem tổng số tiền chú đó đang cầm của anh em bao nhiêu. Bác nào có thông tin, địa chỉ. tên lớp và trường đang học....mọi thông tin liên qua, cung cấp lên để em tổng hợp anh em cùng biết. 

*VỚI EM THÌ THÀNH VIÊN TKB NÀY LỪA ĐẢO.*  (xin phép admin vì tính khẩn cấp em dùng mầu đỏ)

Với chiêu bài rất đơn giản, khi mua bán luôn đòi tiền ngay và món hàng đó có thể bán cho vài người. mọi bằng chúng nói chuyện với TBK em có lưu lại hết

*Thông tin ít ỏi của TBK: (các bác tổng hợp thêm em sẽ cập nhật)
Họ và tên: Hoang  (Hoàng rudo) nick TBK
ĐC: *39/6 Đường Số 4, Phường Linh Tây, Quận Thủ Đức, TPHCM.*
bản đồ ĐC: 

SĐT: 01638293020 - 01677 543 050. 
Email : lehoangspk@gmail.com
Nick facebook: https://www.facebook.com/hoangzoom?fref=ts
trang bán hàng : https://www.facebook.com/robotshopspk/

STK: 0041 000 200 500 chủ tk: Phạm Văn Cường VCB Sơn Trà Đà Nẵng.
       2004 206 089 512 chủ tk: Phạm Văn Cường agribank Đà Nẵng
       0108 637 875       chủ TK: Phạm Văn Cường Đông Á chi nhánh Sơn Trà - Đà Nẵng
facebook chủ TK: https://www.facebook.com/quoccuongda...575739?fref=nf

Đang là sinh viên trường SPKT HCM



*Danh sách các nick có liên quan và số tiền:

1, h-d (Ngô Tiến Dũng) ĐC: Phú Thọ. Số tiền 9.5tr  (hàng mua combo Z, 3 bộ alpha 66, 10 nguồn 24v (toàn bộ đã bán cho người khác dù đã nhận tiền của mình)
2, tcm (anh Nguyễn Hữu Thảo) ĐC: HN.  số tiền 14tr (Hàng mua dc servo và vitme.)
3, tradacnc (Huy)  ĐC: HN. số tiền 35,5tr ( Mua spin và servo)
4, anhxco  (  )     ĐC: ĐN , số tiền 5,8tr
5, duytrungcdt (  )ĐC:     , số tiền 9,05tr (mua servo)
6, ngocanhld2802  ĐC: HN, số tiền 900k
7, hieunguyenkham ĐC:    , Số tiền 2,9tr (mua van khí)
8, Tuancoi            ĐC: ĐN , Số tiền 5,1tr (mua ray trượt)
9, Huunhiem   ĐC: Long Xuyên, Số tiền 2,6tr
10, Ledngochan ĐC:  ,Sô tiền 2.340.000, (mua Khởi động từ, xilanh, van khí nén, cảm biến)
11, hung17064  ĐC: HCM, Số tiền 1,6tr  (mua vitme)
12, minhhung999 ĐC: Số tiền 1,1tr (mua rkd514l-c +motor pk596 )

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/79...#ixzz49ZRo0mdQ
Tổng số tiền: *81.390.000 VND*
còn những anh em nào đang có giao dịch thì đưa lên để em cập nhập và xem mức độ tiền bạc thế nào.

*BÀI NÀY EM XIN PHÉP ADMIN CHO SỬA BÀI VIẾT ĐỂ CẬP NHẬT THÔNG TIN*. cảm ơn

Nếu các bác để ý zalo sẽ thấy, TBK tắt máy nhưng thỉnh thoảng vẫn bật lên 1 lúc để nhận tin nhắn. các bác thấy log zalo nó báo đã gửi. và log chưa báo đã xem, nhưng thực tế TBK có thể đọc nội dung qua báo cáo mà không cần thiết phải mở zalo nên zalo không báo cáo là đã xem.

----------

anhxco, Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, Ledngochan, mrcao86, ngocanhld2802, tcm, thaibinhcnc, thuhanoi, tradacnc, Tuan Kieu, writewin

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

TBK này đã mất uy tín từ những lần trước nên em ko mua ban với thành viên này.mặc dù hàng đẹp hay hay giá có rẻ đi nữa. Uy tín là thứ rất khó lấy lại
Hãng toyota đã thu hồi một số dòng xe bị lỗi để sửa lại mặc dù thiệt hại hàng chục tỷ usd - Chỉ để giữ uy tín đó.

----------

h-d, Tuan Kieu

----------


## anhxco

Có em, cũng ít thôi ạ. 5tr8.
TK.
0108637875
Phạm Văn Cường
Đông Á chi nhánh Sơn Trà - Đà Nẵng
Em nghĩ cũng k đến nỗi đâu ạ, nhưng về cơ bản cách thức buôn bán quá ư amater. Có lẽ nên ra cái deadline cho em ấy để có gì mình tính bước tiếp theo cho nó có lộ trình.

----------

h-d, thuhanoi, Tuan Kieu

----------


## thuhanoi

Chà - gây cấn nhẩy, đợi chút em ấy sẽ quay trở lại  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

h-d

----------


## thuhanoi

> Có em, cũng ít thôi ạ. 5tr8.
> TK.
> 0108637875
> Phạm Văn Cường
> Đông Á chi nhánh Sơn Trà - Đà Nẵng


Anhxco ! có thấy mình hỏi cụ đã nhận bộ XZ chưa không ???

----------

anhxco

----------


## Ledngochan

Mình cũng có ít, hy vọng chủ thớt chỉ chậm vài tuần vì gom hàng.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## duytrungcdt

em có trong đó các bác ạ
em mua servo với khởi tổng là 10050000
điện mà ko dc đang lo quá

----------

h-d

----------


## h-d

> em có trong đó các bác ạ
> em mua servo với khởi tổng là 10050000
> điện mà ko dc đang lo quá


bác mua loại nào? hiện tại có tới vài người mua cùng món hàng cũng nên.

----------


## duytrungcdt

em mua 2 bộ động cơ servo 400w có phanh giá 8 600 000
và 6 con khởi 450 000  các bác ạ

----------

h-d

----------


## h-d

Mới đây có bác nào mua 3 bộ alpha 66 của cụ này thì cho em xin ngày tháng giao dịch nhé

----------


## cty686

> Có em, cũng ít thôi ạ. 5tr8.
> TK.
> 0108637875
> Phạm Văn Cường
> Đông Á chi nhánh Sơn Trà - Đà Nẵng
> Em nghĩ cũng k đến nỗi đâu ạ, nhưng về cơ bản cách thức buôn bán quá ư amater. Có lẽ nên ra cái deadline cho em ấy để có gì mình tính bước tiếp theo cho nó có lộ trình.


Mình thấy hôm rồi TBK nói có ít trục trặc bộ của bác rồi bán 5,2t , mình cứ tưởng bác chưa chuyển t. Bán hàng thế này thì chán quá. Đợt trước mình cũng mua của bác này 800k khi đt bảo chuyển hàng mà cứ như là mình đi xin điên lắm.

----------


## h-d

BÁC CTY686  mua gì và chuyển bao nhiêu để em cập nhật bản tin

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Các bác thật là rất nhiều thành viên đã phản ánh về TBK rồi mà các bác vẫn...
Chuyển tiền không chuyển hàng , gọi không nghe máy ...
Bán mấy thứ tiền trăm đã ko có trách nhiệm rồi các bác gia dịch 5-10 triệu cần cân nhắc.( trừ khi biết mặt biết tên , chỗ ở )
TBK bán chủ yếu vitme và combo đủ kích cỡ ko biết có hàng thật không hay chỉ chụp cái ảnh ngoài bãi rồi đăng lên có khách mua
quay lại bãi thì chẳng còn. Nên không có hàng giao cho khách
Trên này mua bán tự do  đắt rẻ chất lượng em ko dám bàn

----------


## h-d

> Các bác thật là rất nhiều thành viên đã phản ánh về TBK rồi mà các bác vẫn...
> Chuyển tiền không chuyển hàng , gọi không nghe máy ...
> Bán mấy thứ tiền trăm đã ko có trách nhiệm rồi các bác gia dịch 5-10 triệu cần cân nhắc.( trừ khi biết mặt biết tên , chỗ ở )
> TBK bán chủ yếu vitme và combo đủ kích cỡ ko biết có hàng thật không hay chỉ chụp cái ảnh ngoài bãi rồi đăng lên có khách mua
> quay lại bãi thì chẳng còn. Nên không có hàng giao cho khách
> Trên này mua bán tự do  đắt rẻ chất lượng em ko dám bàn


không phải như cụ nghĩ đâu à, mà hàng có đó ạ. nhưng bán cho nhiều người. đó chỉ là lý do TBK nói khó với anh em thôi. Riêng tháng này các nhân em mua của TBK cũng gần 100tr đó à.

----------


## Tuanlm

Úi chà. Bây giờ mới biết ở ĐN có TBK.

----------

Huunhiem

----------


## writewin

h em cũng mới biết, mà Đà Nẵng làm j có bãi nào để rã máy đâu mà lấy hàng sl nhỉ, chỉ lâu lâu 1 số hàng trong khu CN ra thôi mà, anh tuấn LM về chưa, tí đi làm vài chai cho mát chém gió vụ này vui nè ha ha

----------


## anhxco

> Mình thấy hôm rồi TBK nói có ít trục trặc bộ của bác rồi bán 5,2t , mình cứ tưởng bác chưa chuyển t. Bán hàng thế này thì chán quá. Đợt trước mình cũng mua của bác này 800k khi đt bảo chuyển hàng mà cứ như là mình đi xin điên lắm.


Vụ này ly kỳ lắm bác. Trước e mua nguyên bộ XYZ rồi, ck rồi, hứa hôm sau chuyển hàng, hôm sau mình hỏi, em ý bảo có việc và cái chân e ấy đang bị bó bột ( có gửi ảnh cho mình xem), rồi mình biểu e ý 
"cứ nghĩ ngơi cho khỏe, a không gấp, cứ cho a cái hẹn và chuyển đúng là đc", rồi e đc cái hẹn khoảng 1 tuần sau... đến hẹn e liên lạc lại biểu chưa gửi. Em bực mình biểu gửi lại tiền, tối đó đc gửi lại tiền liền nên e nghĩ e ý cũng có chút uy tín. Nên sau này mình lại mua lại bộ XZ và cái vitme ( vì vẫn tiếc cái bộ ấy), và kết quả đến giờ là k liên lạc được .  :Smile:

----------


## trucnguyen

> Mình thấy hôm rồi TBK nói có ít trục trặc bộ của bác rồi bán 5,2t , mình cứ tưởng bác chưa chuyển t. Bán hàng thế này thì chán quá. Đợt trước mình cũng mua của bác này 800k khi đt bảo chuyển hàng mà cứ như là mình đi xin điên lắm.


Lúc trước mình cũng quan tâm bộ xz ấy, suýt nữa là cắn câu rồi.
Bộ cuối cùng nó rao giảm giá vài lần bán cho anhxco, sau đó nó lại báo vỡ gạch ngay sau đó để câu tiếp bác khác. 
Kinh khủng thật.

----------

Huunhiem, mrcao86

----------


## anhxco

> h em cũng mới biết, mà Đà Nẵng làm j có bãi nào để rã máy đâu mà lấy hàng sl nhỉ, chỉ lâu lâu 1 số hàng trong khu CN ra thôi mà, anh tuấn LM về chưa, tí đi làm vài chai cho mát chém gió vụ này vui nè ha ha


Em nó ở Sì Gòn mà, cái tk kia k biết mượn của ai  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> Lúc trước mình cũng quan tâm bộ xz ấy, suýt nữa là cắn câu rồi.
> Bộ cuối cùng nó rao giảm giá vài lần bán cho anhxco, sau đó nó lại báo vỡ gạch ngay sau đó để câu tiếp bác khác. 
> Kinh khủng thật.


KHông phải đâu ạ, vụ này là e trả hàng lại thật, bác đừng nói thế tội e nó, ae chém nhưng đúng người đúng tội các bác nhé, đừng để đi quá đà.

----------

h-d, Huunhiem

----------


## Tuấn

Hình như luật mỗi thành viên chỉ được lập 1 đến 2 topic bán hàng có hiệu lực từ 10/5/2016 cơ mà nhỉ ? Dưng mà cụ TBK và các cụ khác vẫn lập được nhiều thớt bán hàng khác nhau hay sao ấy ạ ?

----------


## ronaldinho_07

Báo công an được roài  :Big Grin: 
Không thì lh đòi nợ thuê 50/50 kaka

----------


## Tuancoi

Mình thật bất ngờ khi biết tin này! Điện thoại cho bác ấy lại " Thuế bao ...." cảm thấy rất lo .Cho hỏi có anh em nào mua cặp ray con lăn 25 đến dài 990 của bác TBK ko zậy?.

----------


## tradacnc

Các bác cứ bình tĩnh ,
 hiện giờ là em chưa liên lạc được nên với em thì em nghĩ cho em ý thời gian chỉ có điều em cần em ý giữ liên lạc.
Một ngày có thể em ấy có vấn đề gì 

Có chút thắc mắc là không liên lạc được thôi a! 
Xin cảm ơn các Bác !

----------


## CKD

Dù sự việc thế nào thì cũng mong mấy bác bình tĩnh, sử lý vấn đề với cái đầu lạnh và trái tim nóng nhé.
Mình thì nghe nhiều ý kiến "quan ngại" tới TBK, nhưng khi hỏi thì xác nhận là em ấy bị chậm, hàng vẫn gửi nên cho qua. Không biết là khối lượng giao dịch lên tới con số lớn như vậy.

----------

h-d, nhatson, tradacnc

----------


## tradacnc

> Dù sự việc thế nào thì cũng mong mấy bác bình tĩnh, sử lý vấn đề với cái đầu lạnh và trái tim nóng nhé.
> Mình thì nghe nhiều ý kiến "quan ngại" tới TBK, nhưng khi hỏi thì xác nhận là em ấy bị chậm, hàng vẫn gửi nên cho qua. Không biết là khối lượng giao dịch lên tới con số lớn như vậy.


Hiện tại mình không liên lạc được thôi, chứ phải đợi thêm và cần lời giải thích !
Chứ em mới chuyển nên em đợi thôi giờ chỉ là quan ngại !

----------


## CKD

> Hình như luật mỗi thành viên chỉ được lập 1 đến 2 topic bán hàng có hiệu lực từ 10/5/2016 cơ mà nhỉ ? Dưng mà cụ TBK và các cụ khác vẫn lập được nhiều thớt bán hàng khác nhau hay sao ấy ạ ?


Đó là luật, nhưng tv không thi hành. MOD bận không kiểm duyệt được hết nên mới vậy ạ.
Đến lúc duyệt chắc sẽ ban nhiều lắm đây vì thấy có yêu cầu tự closed topic hoặc thông báo đóng chủ đề (tại mục 4 trong Nội quy). Vi phạm thì ban thôi.

----------


## h-d

> Dù sự việc thế nào thì cũng mong mấy bác bình tĩnh, sử lý vấn đề với cái đầu lạnh và trái tim nóng nhé.
> Mình thì nghe nhiều ý kiến "quan ngại" tới TBK, nhưng khi hỏi thì xác nhận là em ấy bị chậm, hàng vẫn gửi nên cho qua. Không biết là khối lượng giao dịch lên tới con số lớn như vậy.


vâng vấn đề giải quyết bình tĩnh ạ, nay em đưa lên diễn đàn mình không phải là sự việc của hôm qua, mà nó đã tồn tại 2 tuần, và 1 tuần thất hứa. Nên em quyết định đưa lên để tổng hợp xem những ai đang mắc như em.

----------


## tradacnc

> vâng vấn đề giải quyết bình tĩnh ạ, nay em đưa lên diễn đàn mình không phải là sự việc của hôm qua, mà nó đã tồn tại 2 tuần, và 1 tuần thất hứa. Nên em quyết định đưa lên để tổng hợp xem những ai đang mắc như em.


Theo em nên tổng hợp các thắc mắc các Bác ạ ! Như vậy dễ hơn

----------

h-d

----------


## cty686

Mình nghĩ TBK vẫn giao hàng đầy đủ nhưng rất là rất chậm. Hình như có đợt trước tết chậm tới gần 3 tháng.

----------


## h-d

> Mình nghĩ TBK vẫn giao hàng đầy đủ nhưng rất là rất chậm. Hình như có đợt trước tết chậm tới gần 3 tháng.


hàng của em TBK nói luôn là người khác trả giá cao hơn nên bán luôn, dù em đã mua và send tiền trước rồi. theo bác vậy là chậm hay bán hàng lừa đảo ạ.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Mình nghiz là hàng vẫn ngoài bãi.TBK chưa mua hàng về kho .bán hàng ảo
Khoản tiền khá lớn rồi.

----------


## thuhanoi

Thấy cụ HD luôn nóng nảy  :Big Grin:  , chính cụ đã report ( :Big Grin: ) em nó ok mà.

----------


## h-d

> Thấy cụ HD luôn nóng nảy  , chính cụ đã report () em nó ok mà.


dạ em không nóng nảy đâu à, em nó nói hẹn em mà mất tích em mới đưa lên à, không em đã đưa lên ngay từ hôm em lập cái bài đề cử nick trung gian rồi à. em nó vẫn có thời hạn mà em đâu có ép đâu à.
Nếu cụ mua hàng của ai đó, cụ send $ ok và chờ nhận hàng, chờ mãi trả thấy rồi báo lại đã bán cho người khác, khi đó cụ có bực không ạ. em nghĩ ai cũng bực lắm. nhưng vẫn cho em nó thời gian để thu xếp tiền. em thấy em nó đã bán hàng và mọi nnguwofi đã send tiền, nhưng em nó đâu có trả em theo hẹn đâu. Thay vào đó là lặn mất tăm. Công việc em làm rất tỷ mỉ nên trả bao giờ em nóng tính đâu à. chỉ có 1 điều tâm đắc là dân kỹ thuật nói lời phải chuẩn thôi à. Nếu cụ muốn biết cụ thể cuộc nói chuyện thì add số zalo 0982667888 em send cho à. em cũng trả muốn đưa lên đây ạ.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Tuancoi

> hàng của em TBK nói luôn là người khác trả giá cao hơn nên bán luôn, dù em đã mua và send tiền trước rồi. theo bác vậy là chậm hay bán hàng lừa đảo ạ.


Chơi Vậy thì ko đẹp rùi. Nhưng rùi có trả tiền lại cho bác ko? Chơi ko đẹp và lừa đảo có khác nhau đấy bạn.

----------


## h-d

> Mình nghiz là hàng vẫn ngoài bãi.TBK chưa mua hàng về kho .bán hàng ảo
> Khoản tiền khá lớn rồi.


đúng là có 1 số món hàng TBK chưa mang về nhưng cũng đã gạch của chủ. Nếu các bác để ý cái ảnh nào trên nền ghạch mầu xanh thì là có hàng và hàng đang ở chỗ ở của TBK đó ạ

----------


## h-d

> Chơi Vậy thì ko đẹp rùi. Nhưng rùi có trả tiền lại cho bác ko? Chơi ko đẹp và lừa đảo có khác nhau đấy bạn.


đúng là không đẹp bác ạ, có tiền nhưng cũng không chuyển trả cho em ạ. Nếu hàng em mua sau ai đó mà TBK vẫn đòi chuyển tiền thì đúng là lừa nhau rồi đúng không bác. nên topic em vẫn ghi là (có dấu hiệu lừa đảo ạ)

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Chưa thấy các bác trong HCM từng gặp và hay giao dịch với TBK lên tiếng nhỉ

----------

tradacnc

----------


## Tuancoi

> đúng là không đẹp bác ạ, có tiền nhưng cũng không chuyển trả cho em ạ. Nếu hàng em mua sau ai đó mà TBK vẫn đòi chuyển tiền thì đúng là lừa nhau rồi đúng không bác. nên topic em vẫn ghi là (có dấu hiệu lừa đảo ạ)


Hi vọng chỉ là "dấu hiệu" mà ko phải là sự thật. Nếu có mấy bác đã gặp và giao dịch với bác  ấy lên tiếng thì hay nhỉ

----------


## ABCNC

Mình trong MN, chưa gặp bác í, nhưng đã giao dịch 1 lần, cũng khá lâu rồi, mua trên 5tr, 10 ngày nhận đc hàng hơi chậm thôi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em ở SG đây, có gặp ngoài bãi nhưng em cũng ít nói chuyện, thấy em ấy là sinh viên, thường hàng ko lấy về mà chụp hình rao luôn hoặc đi tìm đồ anh em cần. Ông bà mình có câu "Một lần mất tín, vạn lần mất tin", em ấy còn nhỏ chắc chưa học được chữ này.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, h-d

----------


## anhxco

> đúng là không đẹp bác ạ, có tiền nhưng cũng không chuyển trả cho em ạ. Nếu hàng em mua sau ai đó mà TBK vẫn đòi chuyển tiền thì đúng là lừa nhau rồi đúng không bác. nên topic em vẫn ghi là (có dấu hiệu lừa đảo ạ)


Theo e bác lập cái topic này là chính xác rồi, cũng chỉ là lời cảnh báo thôi, chưa có gì quy chụp cả. Trong khi quy mô của vụ này cũng k hề nhỏ.
Mà theo từ ngữ hay đạo đức thì không giữ lời cũng có nghĩa là lừa đảo rồi

----------

h-d

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

10 ngày là quá chậm rồi bác .10 ngày là có vấn đề rồi .thỉnh thoảng minh mua hàng trong SG ra hn chậm nhất chỉ 5 ngày thôi.
Có thể ban đầu không co ý định bán hàng như này nhưng sau này mới vậy
Quan trọng bay giò TBK cần online diễn đàn cho một dòng giải thích thì mới đúng là một người có trách nhiệm còn mất tăm tích thế này thì...

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Em ở SG đây, có gặp ngoài bãi nhưng em cũng ít nói chuyện, thấy em ấy là sinh viên, thường hàng ko lấy về mà chụp hình rao luôn hoặc đi tìm đồ anh em cần. Ông bà mình có câu "Một lần mất tín, vạn lần mất tinh", em ấy còn nhỏ chắc chưa học được chữ này.


Em kết câu này của bác rồi đấy .Em cũng đoán TBK ko lấy hàng về mà chụp giao luôn.....Một lần mất tín , vạn lần mất tin

----------


## tcm

Dù thế nào thì TBK cũng nên trả lời 1 câu chứ như thế này rất khó chịu. Mình cũng mua hàng nhiều trên mạng và đây là lần đầu gặp trường hợp này.

----------

h-d

----------


## ngocanhld2802

buôn bán chậm thì bảo chậm, xin lỗi khách hàng một câu. Ghét nhất cái tội không nghe máy

Mà các bác cũng từ từ xem xét, có thể hắn ốm sắp chết, bác nào chả bảo đang bó bột gì đấy thôi(?!). Hoặc ở nhà hắn có biến cố nghiêm trọng, nên chưa liên lạc được. Em là em rất bình tĩnh vì em cố tình mua một món đồ 900k, mặc dù trên diễn đàn đã cảnh báo rồi ( Mình ngu thật)  :Big Grin:

----------

h-d

----------


## tuan6868

Cú này cũng tới 100M chứ không ít. Kin quá. Còn trên fb nữa, hiện hắn đã xóa trên fb rồi. Mà mua trên đó đâu có kêu ở đây đươc.

----------

h-d

----------


## cnclaivung

em cũng có mua của hắn gần 6tr, hàng giáo rất nhanh chóng, cũng ngay đợt hắn tế gãy chân, rồi hắn nói có 3 bộ alpha66 220v bán giá 6,3,tr đang cần tiền gấp, cứ mời em miết qua zalo, em thấy ái ngại vụ bán mà mời hết ngày này qua ngày nọ nên ngán...rồi lại có vụ ray con lăn nữa, cứ bảo chuyển tiên ngay là có hàng mà hình thì ko có, nên em biến ngay và luôn....hic, mong rằng hắn đang gập sự cố gì đó, hya hắn cs tham gia bạo loạn gì ko trời, nếu có là bị hốt cũng nên

----------

h-d

----------


## biết tuốt

nếu là sv cũng hơi căng à , 
em có trót dại thì lên xin lỗi 1 câu rồi từ từ giải quyết từng bác 1 
trên 2 t là hình sự rồi, chưa kể có bác nào điên tiết canh lên tố cáo đến trường e bị đuổi học cũng tội
buôn bán hàng mà kiểu tay không bắt giặc này không ổn rồi ,

----------

h-d

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Em không thiẹt hại gì .Nhưng thấy cú này to quá úc chế thật.
ADMIN đưa ra hướng giải quyết cho a e .cứ chém từ xa thế này không phải là cách rồi

----------


## Mới CNC

Cậu này không cải thiện được thì toi. Hy vọng cậu ta đừng ôm khoản tiền bất lương này. không thì to tội.

----------


## biết tuốt

> em cũng có mua của hắn gần 6tr, hàng giáo rất nhanh chóng, cũng ngay đợt hắn tế gãy chân, rồi hắn nói có 3 bộ alpha66 220v bán giá 6,3,tr đang cần tiền gấp, cứ mời em miết qua zalo, em thấy ái ngại vụ bán mà mời hết ngày này qua ngày nọ nên ngán...rồi lại có vụ ray con lăn nữa, cứ bảo chuyển tiên ngay là có hàng mà hình thì ko có, nên em biến ngay và luôn....hic, mong rằng hắn đang gập sự cố gì đó, hya hắn cs tham gia bạo loạn gì ko trời, nếu có là bị hốt cũng nên


chã có nhẽ ôm tiền làm cách mạng :Cool:

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## ducduy9104

> chã có nhẽ ôm tiền làm cách mạng


Em nghe đâu biểu tình ôn hòa thì 1 ngày được 200k. Còn manh động, mạnh mồm thì được 500k. Còn dân có thâm niên thì chắc cũng tính bằng USD à  :Big Grin:

----------


## h-d

> em cũng có mua của hắn gần 6tr, hàng giáo rất nhanh chóng, cũng ngay đợt hắn tế gãy chân, rồi hắn nói có 3 bộ alpha66 220v bán giá 6,3,tr đang cần tiền gấp, cứ mời em miết qua zalo, em thấy ái ngại vụ bán mà mời hết ngày này qua ngày nọ nên ngán...rồi lại có vụ ray con lăn nữa, cứ bảo chuyển tiên ngay là có hàng mà hình thì ko có, nên em biến ngay và luôn....hic, mong rằng hắn đang gập sự cố gì đó, hya hắn cs tham gia bạo loạn gì ko trời, nếu có là bị hốt cũng nên


nguyên tháng nay em ôm của cậu ta gần 100tr, nên em cũng rất yên tâm không giục gửi hàng, 3 bộ alpha em đã hốt luôn khi hàng vừa có, vậy mà cậu ta vẫn đi chào người khác. Về nguyên tắc người uy tín, lỡ có chuyện thì cũng mau thu xếp ổn thỏa. Đằng này cậu ta nhận khá nhiều tiền nhưng không chuyển tra ngay, Đến hẹn là tắt máy đánh bài chuồn, không liên lạc được.

----------


## h-d

mới có thông tin về ĐC của TBK-11 : 39/6 Đường Số 4, Phường Linh Tây, Quận Thủ Đức, TPHCM.
và một thông tin nữa ngoài số ĐT giao dịch trên diễn đàn. TBK còn 1 số nữa, ai biết đưa lên để anh em liên lạc thử ạ

giờ ai biết thông tin trường và lớp học để em cập nhật tiếp ạ.

----------


## duytrungcdt

Xin lỗi các bác e cộng nhầm của e là 9050000
Các bác sửa giúp e

----------

h-d

----------


## cnclaivung

bác H-D nói em ôm của cậu ta 100 củ là sao nhỉ, hay cậu ấy ôm của bác 100 củ, nếu đúng vậy em cá là đã bay rất cao

----------


## h-d

> bác H-D nói em ôm của cậu ta 100 củ là sao nhỉ, hay cậu ấy ôm của bác 100 củ, nếu đúng vậy em cá là đã bay rất cao


ý em là tháng nay em đã giao dịch với cậu ý gần 100tr ạ. chứ em đang trục chặc 9.5tr thôi à

----------


## Nam CNC

đến bây giờ vẫn chưa có ý định gì cuối cùng thì ếch nào biết làm gì.... cảnh báo mấy lần mà mấy bác không chịu chơi dịch vụ COD hay thông qua dịch vụ bảo đảm , chắc có lẻ thấy hàng rẻ và ngon nên ham.... nhưng nó không bổ tí nào .

----------


## Gamo

Cộng lại đủ để xử lý hình sự chưa?

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Chắc lại đi bộ đội chờ ngày giải cứu. chắc cũng phải qua tuần quá.

----------


## cty686

> hàng của em TBK nói luôn là người khác trả giá cao hơn nên bán luôn, dù em đã mua và send tiền trước rồi. theo bác vậy là chậm hay bán hàng lừa đảo ạ.


Lần này TBK tái phạm lại và nhiều người mua chưa nhận được hàng cũng có tý tội bác hd đấy.  :Big Grin: lúc anh em mua hàng của TBK cả tháng mà chưa nhận được có phản ánh lên thì bác hd viết bài này

_Chính vì bạn ý đang bị chậm chuyển hàng rồi nhiều bác phàn nàn, Việc em mua đồ và nhận đồ có chút liên quan đến uy tín bạn đó cụ ạ. Em mua nhiều lần chưa bị chậm , nhưng thời gian gần đây nhiều người kêu là chuyển chậm nọ kia....Em chỉ muốn nói là em vẫn mua được hàng, để có ai cần mua vẫn có thể mua thôi à. Cụ Duy Anh hình như ngày trước chơi heli bên nhóm anh Cao Trí à? nick bên CLBMH em cũng dùng nick h-d này
_

----------


## anhxco

Về việc này e có chút ý kiến thê này:
- thứ nhất việc này k phải việc của admin, nên các bác đừng lôi admin vào.
- thứ 2 vì nó không phải là việc của admin nên chúng ta tự giải quyết, việc mượn diễn đàn để trao đổi mà admin k ý hiến thì đấy là 1 việc mà admin đã giúp đc chút ta 1 phân rồi.
Việc còn lại bây giờ là các bác bị hại phải làm gì!?
Với e, mọi việc không nên nóng vội, phải có lộ trình, để làm gì:
+ Có đường hướng để giải quyết tốt vì đây là vấn đề chung của nhiều người..
+ Để em TBK có lỡ dại thì cũng dựa vào đó mà sữa sai.
Nên giờ e nghĩ nên thống nhất việc khi nào sẽ đưa ra quyết định mình sẽ làm gì tiếp theo thay vì cứ ngồi commend bàn tán thế này.
Em ví dụ, đưa ra thời hạn để việc này không còn là việc chỉ để anh e bàn tán, mà có thể suy nghĩ bước tiếp như cân nhắc khởi kiện e nó.
Trong thời gian này nếu bác nào có quen biết chắc cũng đánh tiếng cho e nó, hoặc e nghĩ e nó cũng ghé qua đây mà thôi. 
Việc điều tra thì có các đ/c có nghiệp vụ làm rồi, việc này cũng chẳng có gì khó cả, thông tin tài khoản có thì từ đó mà lần ra thôi.
P/S: Hôm nay e cũng nhắn 1 sms cho bác chủ với việc đại laọi cảnh báo như trên, và cũng khuyên e nó nên trả lời mọi người, vì thật ra đến giờ cái mà mọi ngừoi nhận thấy k được ở e ấy là k có trách nhiệm chứ chưa đến giai đoạn lừa đào. Mà làm ăn thế này thì rồi .... cũng chết .... hazzzzz. EM chỉ tiếc là em ấy là người có học, lại còn nằm trong đội tuyển thì robocon.

----------

h-d, huynhbacan, nhatson, thuhanoi, writewin

----------


## Tuancoi

Anhxco! tui bầu ông làm người đại diện cho Đà nẵng đi thăm và khuyên bảo em nó nhé?

----------

anhxco, huynhbacan

----------


## h-d

> Lần này TBK tái phạm lại và nhiều người mua chưa nhận được hàng cũng có tý tội bác hd đấy. lúc anh em mua hàng của TBK cả tháng mà chưa nhận được có phản ánh lên thì bác hd viết bài này
> 
> _Chính vì bạn ý đang bị chậm chuyển hàng rồi nhiều bác phàn nàn, Việc em mua đồ và nhận đồ có chút liên quan đến uy tín bạn đó cụ ạ. Em mua nhiều lần chưa bị chậm , nhưng thời gian gần đây nhiều người kêu là chuyển chậm nọ kia....Em chỉ muốn nói là em vẫn mua được hàng, để có ai cần mua vẫn có thể mua thôi à. Cụ Duy Anh hình như ngày trước chơi heli bên nhóm anh Cao Trí à? nick bên CLBMH em cũng dùng nick h-d này
> _


bác cty686: bác có vẻ hay chọc em phết nhỉ, vụ mua combo z rồi đến vụ này. Làm gì thì cần hiểu rõ vấn đề rồi hãy nói. 
thứ nhất tại thời điểm em viết bài lên thì em chưa có giắc rối gì với cậu TBK, chỉ có Mr Cường Hưng Yên, Vân Du và 1 vài anh em dính chậm hàng. Riêng Mr Cường Hưng Yên thì TBK send lại tiền và bác đó đã xóa topic và vẫn mua hàng của TBK bình thường thêm vài món nữa, Vân Du và các anh em khác đều nhận đựợc hàng. anh em vẫn động viên để em nó sửa lỗi.
thứ 2: em là người mua nhiều hàng nhất của TBK tính từ thời điểm bác cty686 nói. giờ em lại là nạn nhân và vô tình biết thêm vài anh em chơi cùng cũng dính? Vậy em phạm tội gì vậy bác cty686? chắc phải lôi cả bác Cường Hưng Yên vào đây kết tội cùng cho đủ đồng bọn.
thứ 3: em nghĩ thế này, khi phát biểu gì đó thì cũng nên làm chủ lời nói và thông tin mình đưa ra vì các cụ ta có câu "Biết thì thưa thớt, không biết thì dựa cột mà nghe"

----------


## Vincent

Những thành viên đăng kí nick trên diễn đàn chỉ để mua bán mà không tham gia vào trao đổi kĩ thuật thì hay như vậy lắm , rồi cuối cùng người chịu thiệt là các bác còn đơn giản cậu kia chỉ xóa nick cũ làm cái mới là xong ! Đòi được tiền thì cũng còn lâu , được vạ thì má đã xưng lên rồi .

----------


## cty686

> bác cty686: bác có vẻ hay chọc em phết nhỉ, vụ mua combo z rồi đến vụ này. Làm gì thì cần hiểu rõ vấn đề rồi hãy nói. 
> thứ nhất tại thời điểm em viết bài lên thì em chưa có giắc rối gì với cậu TBK, chỉ có Mr Cường Hưng Yên, Vân Du và 1 vài anh em dính chậm hàng. Riêng Mr Cường Hưng Yên thì TBK send lại tiền và bác đó đã xóa topic và vẫn mua hàng của TBK bình thường thêm vài món nữa, Vân Du và các anh em khác đều nhận đựợc hàng. anh em vẫn động viên để em nó sửa lỗi.
> thứ 2: em là người mua nhiều hàng nhất của TBK tính từ thời điểm bác cty686 nói. giờ em lại là nạn nhân và vô tình biết thêm vài anh em chơi cùng cũng dính? Vậy em phạm tội gì vậy bác cty686? chắc phải lôi cả bác Cường Hưng Yên vào đây kết tội cùng cho đủ đồng bọn.
> thứ 3: em nghĩ thế này, khi phát biểu gì đó thì cũng nên làm chủ lời nói và thông tin mình đưa ra vì các cụ ta có câu "Biết thì thưa thớt, không biết thì dựa cột mà nghe"


 1- Lúc các bác trên này mua hàng bị giao chậm có phản ánh thì bạn bảo bạn vẫn mua được hàng, ai có nhu cầu vẫn mua thôi.
 2- *em lại là nạn nhân và vô tình biết thêm vài anh em chơi cùng cũng dính*. thế giờ bạn và bạn của bạn dính thì bạn được thắc mắc còn người khác bị dính thì ko được thắc mắc à?
 3 - Số tiền bạn mua đã gì hiều so với người khác.
 4- Thời gian bạn viết ở trên là TBK chậm 1-2 tuần. So với người khác đâu đã lâu hơn? mà bạn đã kêu sớm thế.
Mình không chọc bạn mà mình chỉ sự thật thôi.

----------


## anhxco

> Anhxco! tui bầu ông làm người đại diện cho Đà nẵng đi thăm và khuyên bảo em nó nhé?


Bác cứ hay chọc e... tối nay thiếu bác, cùng vài bác nữa, buổi tiệc kém vui đôi chút đấy nhé.



> 1- Lúc các bác trên này mua hàng bị giao chậm có phản ánh thì bạn bảo bạn vẫn mua được hàng, ai có nhu cầu vẫn mua thôi.
>  2- *em lại là nạn nhân và vô tình biết thêm vài anh em chơi cùng cũng dính*. thế giờ bạn và bạn của bạn dính thì bạn được thắc mắc còn người khác bị dính thì ko được thắc mắc à?
>  3 - Số tiền bạn mua đã là gì đã là nhiều so với người khác.
>  4- Thời gian bạn viết ở trên là TBK chậm 1-2 tuần. So với người khác đâu đã lâu hơn? mà bạn đã kêu sớm thế.
> Mình không chọc bạn mà mình chỉ sự thật thôi.


Em xin 2 bác, ở đây cần sự đồng lòng, đoàn kết, 2 bác tập trung vào câu chuyện giúp e, bỏ qua mấy thứ kia từ từ nói sau cũng đc mà.

----------


## tranminhlong

Thành viên Tbk này thật là hết thuốc chữa rồi.sự việc của tôi mới chỉ diễn ra cách đây 1 tháng.tôi cũng đã phải lập topic để cảnh báo.vì nghĩ em nó là sinh viên,thật lòng muốn sửa sai ,khắc phục hâhj quả và cũng không muốn dồn e nó vào chân tường...nên tôi dỡ topic đó lại.vậy mà....botay.com

----------


## solero

> 1- Lúc các bác trên này mua hàng bị giao chậm có phản ánh thì bạn bảo bạn vẫn mua được hàng, ai có nhu cầu vẫn mua thôi.
>  2- *em lại là nạn nhân và vô tình biết thêm vài anh em chơi cùng cũng dính*. thế giờ bạn và bạn của bạn dính thì bạn được thắc mắc còn người khác bị dính thì ko được thắc mắc à?
>  3 - Số tiền bạn mua đã gì hiều so với người khác.
>  4- Thời gian bạn viết ở trên là TBK chậm 1-2 tuần. So với người khác đâu đã lâu hơn? mà bạn đã kêu sớm thế.
> Mình không chọc bạn mà mình chỉ sự thật thôi.


Mong 2 bác tập trung vào chủ đề chính của topic này là tổng hợp thông tin đưa ra phương án giải quyết đối với thành viên TBK.
*Theo ý kiến cá nhân của tôi nên đưa ra các đề mục như sau:*
1. Tổng số tiền mà thành viên TBK đang còn cầm của người mua hàng mà chưa chuyển hàng.
2. Đưa ra các phương án và lộ trình thực hiện của nó ví dụ:
   - Tuần đầu: TBK phải liên lạc lại với tất cả người mua hàng và đưa ra phương án giải quyết với người mua hàng (có thể gửi trả tiền hoặc gửi hàng...)
   - 2 tuần sau: Tiến hành giải quyết hết các vướng mắc.
   - tuần thứ 4: Tổng hợp hết các trường hợp xem còn trường hợp nào vướng mắc, lý do và hướng giải quyết.
*
 * Nếu ngay trong tuần đầu mà thành viên TBK không thực hiện thì xem xét hướng giải quyết khởi tố hình sự về tội danh "Lừa đảo chiếm đoạt tài sản"*




> Điều 139 luật hình sự năm 1999 quy định:
> 1. Người nào bằng thủ đoạn gian dối chiếm đoạt tài sản của người khác có giá trị từ năm trăm nghìn đồng đến dưới năm mươi triệu đồng hoặc dưới năm trăm nghìn đồng nhưng gây hậu quả nghiêm trọng hoặc đã bị xử phạt hành chính về hành vi chiếm đoạt hoặc đã bị kết án về tội chiếm đoạt tài sản, chưa được xoá án tích mà còn vi phạm, thì bị phạt cải tạo không giam giữ đến ba năm hoặc phạt tù từ  sáu tháng đến ba năm.
> 
> *2. Phạm tội thuộc một trong các trường hợp sau đây, thì bị phạt tù từ hai năm đến bảy năm:*
> 
> a) Có tổ chức;
> 
> b) Có tính chất chuyên nghiệp;
> 
> ...





> Khái niệm: Lừa đảo chiếm đoạt tài sản được hiểu là hành vi dùng thủ đoạn gian dối làm cho chủ sở hữu, người quản lý tài sản tin nhầm giao tài sản cho người phạm tội để chiếm đoạt tài sản đó




Còn việc bác H-D report tốt thì là điều bình thường vì ai cũng muốn cho em ấy một cơ hội. Chính tôi đây cũng đã rất nhiều lần đắn đo xem có viết report hay không nhưng vì em ấy có trả lời sau khoảng 1 tháng mất liên lạc, sau đó có chuyển hàng nên lại thôi. Em ấy báo nhà có việc nên mới vậy nhưng việc tắt điện thoại ngắt liên lạc là việc không nên làm một chút nào.

----------

anhxco, Bongmayquathem, h-d, tcm

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Chưa chuyển tiền thì còn gọi được. Em chuyển cho TBK 2.9tr mua 60 van 52 thì chiều gọi lại mất liên lạc.mình chuyền tiền từ đầu tuần này.

----------


## tradacnc

TRước khi chuyển tiền thì alo liên tục thông, sau khi mình chuyển nốt thì mất hút không liên lạc được. Vấn đề cần là em ấy liên lạc cho anh em đỡ sốt ruột.
Mình cũng đã cố gắng liên lạc với một số anh em hay chơi với Hoàng để tìm hiểu nhưng mọi người đều bảo là không ai liên lạc được. 
Mình là người có lẽ chuyển số tiền nhiều nhất. Hôm qua định gọi để chuyển cho em ấy thêm để nhờ mua hộ thì thôi không liên lạc được. Sau đó có gọi cho một số anh em và đều như vây. 
Rất mong anh em nào biết về em ấy nhắc em ấy xuất hiện để mọi người bớt lo lắng !

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## thuhanoi

May mà mình cứng trong vụ này vì cũng thích 1 vài món

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Mong 2 bác tập trung vào chủ đề chính của topic này là tổng hợp thông tin đưa ra phương án giải quyết đối với thành viên TBK.
> *Theo ý kiến cá nhân của tôi nên đưa ra các đề mục như sau:*
> 1. Tổng số tiền mà thành viên TBK đang còn cầm của người mua hàng mà chưa chuyển hàng.
> 2. Đưa ra các phương án và lộ trình thực hiện của nó ví dụ:
>    - Tuần đầu: TBK phải liên lạc lại với tất cả người mua hàng và đưa ra phương án giải quyết với người mua hàng (có thể gửi trả tiền hoặc gửi hàng...)
>    - 2 tuần sau: Tiến hành giải quyết hết các vướng mắc.
>    - tuần thứ 4: Tổng hợp hết các trường hợp xem còn trường hợp nào vướng mắc, lý do và hướng giải quyết.
> *
>  * Nếu ngay trong tuần đầu mà thành viên TBK không thực hiện thì xem xét hướng giải quyết khởi tố hình sự về tội danh "Lừa đảo chiếm đoạt tài sản"*
> ...


*
Theo em thì cái này có vẻ hợp lý hơn (cái này mang tính tranh luận vui thôi nhé ạ, chứ em không có ý bắt bẻ gì đâu ạ)*
Điều 140. Tội lạm dụng tín nhiệm chiếm đoạt tài sản
1. Người nào có một trong những hành vi sau đây chiếm đoạt tài sản của người khác có giá trị từ một triệu đồng đến dưới năm mươi triệu đồng hoặc dưới một triệu đồng nhưng gây hậu quả nghiêm trọng hoặc đã bị xử phạt hành chính về hành vi chiếm đoạt hoặc đã bị kết án về tội chiếm đoạt tài sản, chưa được xoá án tích mà còn vi phạm, thì bị phạt cải tạo không giam giữ đến ba năm hoặc phạt tù từ ba tháng đến ba năm:
a) Vay, mượn, thuê tài sản của người khác hoặc nhận được tài sản của người khác bằng các hình thức hợp đồng rồi dùng thủ đoạn gian dối hoặc bỏ trốn để chiếm đoạt tài sản đó;
b) Vay, mượn, thuê tài sản của người khác hoặc nhận được tài sản của người khác bằng các hình thức hợp đồng và đã sử dụng tài sản đó vào mục đích bất hợp pháp dẫn đến không có khả năng trả lại tài sản.
2. Phạm tội thuộc một trong các trường hợp sau đây, thì bị phạt tù từ hai năm đến bảy năm:
a) Có tổ chức;
b) Lợi dụng chức vụ, quyền hạn hoặc lợi dụng danh nghĩa cơ quan, tổ chức;
c) Dùng thủ đoạn xảo quyệt;
d) Chiếm đoạt tài sản có giá trị từ trên năm mươi triệu đồng đến dưới hai trăm triệu đồng;
đ) Tái phạm nguy hiểm;
e) Gây hậu quả nghiêm trọng.
3. Phạm tội thuộc một trong các trường hợp sau đây, thì bị phạt tù từ bảy năm đến mười lăm năm:
a) Chiếm đoạt tài sản có giá trị từ hai trăm triệu đồng đến dưới năm trăm triệu đồng;
b) Gây hậu quả rất nghiêm trọng.
4. Phạm tội thuộc một trong các trường hợp sau đây, thì bị phạt tù từ mười hai năm đến hai mươi năm hoặc tù chung thân:
a) Chiếm đoạt tài sản có giá trị từ năm trăm triệu đồng trở lên;
b) Gây hậu quả đặc biệt nghiêm trọng.
5. Người phạm tội còn có thể bị phạt tiền từ mười triệu đồng đến một trăm triệu đồng, bị cấm đảm nhiệm chức vụ, cấm hành nghề hoặc làm công việc nhất định từ một năm đến năm năm và bị tịch thu một phần hoặc toàn bộ tài sản hoặc một trong hai hình phạt này.

----------


## solero

Nói chung là vào khung 2 từ 2 đến 7 năm tù, bị đuổi học và dính tiền án tiền sự.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

EM đồng ý với bác solero là cho TBK-11 một cái hẹn cụ thể để giải thích với anh em. Sau thời gian hẹn trên nếu tình hình không có j biến chuyển thì anh em tập hợp các tin nhắn giao dịch, các thông tin chuyển khoản, viết đơn rồi đưa công an can thiệp thôi. Có số tài khoản ngân hàng rồi em nghĩ thế nào chả tra ra được tung tích. (Bác ấy nhận tiền chả lẻ không rút, mà rút tiền thì máy ATM chắc chắn nó ghi lại hình, công an chỉ cần làm việc với ngân hàng thế nào chả ra bác ấy  :Big Grin: )

----------

tradacnc

----------


## hoahong102

Tên này một phần còn non kém chưa hiểu được việc này nó còn ảnh hưởng lâu dài đến suốt đời( chục năm nữa nghĩ lại sẽ thấy hối tiếc vô cùng...). tôi đoán chắcđang bị "Vỡ trận"???(VD:bóng, lô...) mà cũng ko hẳn chủ ý lừa đảo, chiếm đoạt(hôm trước mình còn hỏi mấy thứ, nếu chủ ý hắn chắc sẽ ko để mình thoắt...) chỉ là vỡ trận ko đỡ được bí nên ôm và im thôi, nhưng mà vụ này khó thoất lắm, nhiều người biết mặt, biết địa chỉ, lý lịch, ADMIN chắc chắn có IP....số tiền lại ko nhỏ=> vụ này ko qua êm như em nó tưởng

----------


## viet tran

Các bác có để ý cái nền gạch của 2 thành viên TBK-11 và ONION này không các bác, mà 2 thành viên cùng chung trường SPKT. Có chơi chung với nhau nữa
Đây là topic của thành viên onion nè các bác 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/52...h-tinh-du-loai
 Bài viết của em mong giúp ích được các bác

----------


## CKD

IP VN giờ ko làm gì được đâu, vì sau này IP đều trỏ về địa chỉ tổng cty, không còn khu vực như trước nữa.
TBK chắc chắn ở HCM, vì hàng hoá có rất nhiều từ kho Q8

Mấy bác đừng công kích cá nhân vì làm sự việc thêm rối.

----------


## anhthai20121991

E wa chỗ ở bác TBK 1lần rồi.trong trường luôn.mà ko biết giờ bác ấy còn ở đó ko nữa

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!

BQT chưa đưa ra ý kiến vì nhiều lý do:
Chủ đề chỉ mang tính chất tổng hợp thông tin, xem có bao nhiêu bạn dính vào vụ này. Các chủ thể đều có ý định lập chủ đề với mục đích tập hợp, làm rỏ chứ chưa thật xự cành báo lừa đảo.Trong tất cả các thảo luận và Nội quy có lên quan đến trao đổi BQT đều nêu rỏ.
- Thành viên nên cẩn thận khi giao dịch. Diễn đàn không đủ cơ sở pháp lý để có thể đảm bảo cho bất kỳ giao dịch nào.
- Thành viên nên giao dịch công khai, và có lưu thông tin giao dịch trên diễn đàn, có lưu các thoả thuận trên diễn đàn để có thể làm cơ sở giải quyết khi chẵng may có sự cố. Nhưng hầu hết đều không thực hiện mà tiến hành trực tiếp qua điện thoại.
- BQT chỉ có thể thực hiện đúng trách nhiệm trong khuôn khổ năng lực của mình là: tìm hiểu thông tin, chia sẻ thông tin, tiến hành cảnh cáo. Dù thế nào thì thiệt hại vẫn đã có.Trong trường hợp cụ thể này BQT hiện chưa có bất kỳ thông tin chính thức nào cho sự việc, cũng như chưa có bất kỳ bằng chứng nào được đưa ra để có thể kết luận là có hoặc không việc lừa đảo.IP được sử dụng đều là IP động và đêu được trỏ về Tổng công ty viễn thông. Tất nhiên khó có thể 2 thành viên cùng dùng chung 1 IP tại cùng thời điểm nếu không có liên quan với nhau. Việc này BQT cũng đã thực hiện kiểm tra từ các cành báo trước.. nhưng không phát hiện điều gì đáng ngờ. Về online thì TBK-11 từ 15-5 đến nay luôn offline.BQT vẫn âm thầm theo dõi thông tin, nhưng có thể các bạn đã quá nôn nóng. Có thể các bạn đang suy diễn BQT đang làm gì mà sao chưa có động thái v.v... Do đó BQT xin nói rỏ:
- Diễn đàn là một sân chơi của tập thể. Mọi cá nhân khi tham gia đều tự nguyện, có quyền lợi và nghĩa vụ như nhau. BQT theo dõi và cố gắng cân bằng quyền lợi giữa các thành viên, hạn chế các sự việc tiêu cực, định hướng và kiểm soát nội dung.
- Diễn đàn không có quyền quản lý ở mức cá nhân, không kiểm soát hành vi cũng như tất cả những gì diễn ra bên ngoài diễn đàn. Nếu có yêu cầu thì cũng vượt ngoài khã năng mà BQT diễn đàn có thể làm.
- BQT cũng như các bạn, là thành viên cùng tham gia diễn đàn và vẫn bị chi phối bỡi Nội quy. Do đó không thể tuỳ tiện đựa ra bất kỳ ý kiến nào ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến uy tín của một cá nhân nếu chưa có những chứng cứ xác đáng. 

Trong vụ việc này BQT đề nghị
Các bạn chủ thể nên thống nhất đưa ra giải pháp.Các bạn không liên quan trực tiếp chỉ nên theo dõi, không nên ý kiến tránh sự việc bị đẩy đi quá xa.

----------

h-d, ppgas

----------


## Tuancoi

Có bác nào liệt kê giúp số tiền bị...  Ko. Của em 5.1 triệu nữa.

----------


## Tuanlm

Theo tui nghĩ, TBK vẫn lên đây và theo dõi động tĩnh.
      Các tài khoản nhận tiền, chắc chắn là có liên quan. Nên nếu nhờ cơ quan điều tra thì sẽ ra hết. Nhưng việc này ảnh hưởng quan trọng đến tương lai của một người, lại là lớp trí thức. Vậy đề nghị anh em cân nhắc kỹ giữa tình và lý sao cho chu toàn.

    Nếu có cơ hội nào dành cho em nó thì anh em cũng mở cho em ấy một đường đi. Có thể lòng tham nhất thời bộc phát vì việc nhận được tiền quá dễ dàng. Hoặc có thể gặp biến cố gì đó mà làm liều.

Thành viên TBK nên có suy nghĩ cầu tiến, mọi việc đều có thể thương lượng được. Mất tiền là việc nhỏ, tương lai và pháp luật mới là chuyện lớn.

----------

tradacnc

----------


## Tuấn

@ cụ H-d, em nghĩ dư lày cụ xem không biết có phải không a, chuyện phát sinh ra đến như bây giờ chả ai muốn cả, ngay cả bác TBK chắc cũng vậy. Số tiền trăm củ to thì cũng to, mà nhỏ thì cũng nhỏ thôi ạ, bác ấy cũng chả thể dùng nó để ăn đời ở kiếp được, tiêu thì vài tháng cũng là hết.

Để chuyện này không tái diễn, có lẽ anh em mình nên lập một cái bộ qui tắc ứng xử ở thớt mua bán COC dựa trên sự nhất trí của mọi người theo tuyên bố DOC gì gì đấy ạ. Nếu được như vậy người bán hàng không có cơ hội để chậm hàng hay hành vi lừa đảo gì gì đó ... Ví dụ như có cụ nào đấy chậm hàng hay gì gì thì mọi người đều biết và tảy chay, như thế cũng hơi khắt khe nhưng nó tạo được một sân chơi lành mạnh hơn ợ.

Có thể nhờ cụ nào ui tín tí tẹo, trung gian tí ti làm việc này.... em tiến cử cụ CKD ợ, em thấy cụ này cũng được phết, hôm nào gặp AD, em sẽ nói tốt với AD vài câu, biết đâu AD vui tính cho cụ này chức Mod không chừng :P

----------

h-d

----------


## anhxco

> Mong 2 bác tập trung vào chủ đề chính của topic này là tổng hợp thông tin đưa ra phương án giải quyết đối với thành viên TBK.
> *Theo ý kiến cá nhân của tôi nên đưa ra các đề mục như sau:*
> 1. Tổng số tiền mà thành viên TBK đang còn cầm của người mua hàng mà chưa chuyển hàng.
> 2. Đưa ra các phương án và lộ trình thực hiện của nó ví dụ:
>    - Tuần đầu: TBK phải liên lạc lại với tất cả người mua hàng và đưa ra phương án giải quyết với người mua hàng (có thể gửi trả tiền hoặc gửi hàng...)
>    - 2 tuần sau: Tiến hành giải quyết hết các vướng mắc.
>    - tuần thứ 4: Tổng hợp hết các trường hợp xem còn trường hợp nào vướng mắc, lý do và hướng giải quyết.
> *
>  * Nếu ngay trong tuần đầu mà thành viên TBK không thực hiện thì xem xét hướng giải quyết khởi tố hình sự về tội danh "Lừa đảo chiếm đoạt tài sản"*
> ...


Đồng ý với cà rem, các bác có liên quan cho luôn ý kiến, thống nhất rồi thì nhờ bác H-D update vào trang đầu(có ngày tháng cụ thể luôn ạ) cho ae và đặc biệt là TBK tiện theo dõi.

----------

h-d, tradacnc

----------


## tradacnc

> Theo tui nghĩ, TBK vẫn lên đây và theo dõi động tĩnh.
>       Các tài khoản nhận tiền, chắc chắn là có liên quan. Nên nếu nhờ cơ quan điều tra thì sẽ ra hết. Nhưng việc này ảnh hưởng quan trọng đến tương lai của một người, lại là lớp trí thức. Vậy đề nghị anh em cân nhắc kỹ giữa tình và lý sao cho chu toàn.
> 
>     Nếu có cơ hội nào dành cho em nó thì anh em cũng mở cho em ấy một đường đi. Có thể lòng tham nhất thời bộc phát vì việc nhận được tiền quá dễ dàng. Hoặc có thể gặp biến cố gì đó mà làm liều.
> 
> Thành viên TBK nên có suy nghĩ cầu tiến, mọi việc đều có thể thương lượng được. Mất tiền là việc nhỏ, tương lai và pháp luật mới là chuyện lớn.


Em đồng ý với quan điểm của Bác .

----------


## Diyodira

> Em đồng ý với quan điểm của Bác .



"Thương cho roi cho vọt"
Thanks

----------

anhxco

----------


## thuhanoi

Thử liên lạc với chủ tài khoản để biết tình trạng của em nó như thế nào, đồng thời làm cơ sở xác định mức độ liên quan với em nó mà có cách ứng xử hợp lý

----------


## tradacnc

> Thử liên lạc với chủ tài khoản để biết tình trạng của em nó như thế nào, đồng thời làm cơ sở xác định mức độ liên quan với em nó mà có cách ứng xử hợp lý


Em cũng biết một vài người bạn hay chơi với em ấy. Nhờ liên lạc mà chưa có kết quả bác à

----------


## h-d

> @ cụ H-d, em nghĩ dư lày cụ xem không biết có phải không a, chuyện phát sinh ra đến như bây giờ chả ai muốn cả, ngay cả bác TBK chắc cũng vậy. Số tiền trăm củ to thì cũng to, mà nhỏ thì cũng nhỏ thôi ạ, bác ấy cũng chả thể dùng nó để ăn đời ở kiếp được, tiêu thì vài tháng cũng là hết.
> 
> Để chuyện này không tái diễn, có lẽ anh em mình nên lập một cái bộ qui tắc ứng xử ở thớt mua bán COC dựa trên sự nhất trí của mọi người theo tuyên bố DOC gì gì đấy ạ. Nếu được như vậy người bán hàng không có cơ hội để chậm hàng hay hành vi lừa đảo gì gì đó ... Ví dụ như có cụ nào đấy chậm hàng hay gì gì thì mọi người đều biết và tảy chay, như thế cũng hơi khắt khe nhưng nó tạo được một sân chơi lành mạnh hơn ợ.
> 
> Có thể nhờ cụ nào ui tín tí tẹo, trung gian tí ti làm việc này.... em tiến cử cụ CKD ợ, em thấy cụ này cũng được phết, hôm nào gặp AD, em sẽ nói tốt với AD vài câu, biết đâu AD vui tính cho cụ này chức Mod không chừng :P


của em chỉ có 9,5tr thôi ạ, số tiền không lớn. mục đích em lập topic này để khảo sát xem chính xác những ai đang bị tình trạng như em, để anh em còn biết. Em cũng chưa có ý kiến gì về việc hành sử với TBK, cũng đang chờ tổng hợp ý kiến cũng như để thời gian cho TBK lên tiếng.

Chính vì sự việc này đã sẩy ra chậm hàng 2 đợt đến hơn 10 ngày và vào ngày 12/5 Hoàng nói rõ với em là hàng của em đã bán cho người khác vẫn hứa hẹn với em là ngày 16-5. Nhưng đến này 16-5 thì không liên lạc được. Mặc dù em theo dõi TBK vẫn có mở lại máy rồi lại tắt đi. Trong những ngày hẹn thanh toán với lý do chưa bán được hàng thì thực tế là TBK đã thu khá nhiều $ của các anh em. Chính vì vậy em lập topic để xem toàn bộ số tiền TBK đang cầm của anh em bao nhiêu.

Về vấn đề mua bán bảo đảm em đã lập 1 topic ở đây các bác có thể xem qua, vì em thấy 4r mình buôn bán nhiều mà không lấy gì đảm bảo cho người mua (trừ các bác uy tín và đã quen biết) các bác có thể qua đây bình chọn để chúng ta xây dựng 1 khu mua bán online vui vẻ, nhanh chóng và thuận tiện.

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/79...3941#post73941

----------


## h-d

> Có bác nào liệt kê giúp số tiền bị...  Ko. Của em 5.1 triệu nữa.


có cập nhật tại trang 1 bác à, Tổng số tiền: 73.250.000 VND

----------


## tranminhlong

Tbk này chắc lại diễn bài :"hàng để gửi a có khách lấy hàng em e vác gửi luôn ngta rồi,em xin lỗi...."?gọi điện thì không nghe máy.đến khi mở topic cảnh báo trên 4rum thì mới liên lạc được. Không biết sau khi mở topic này thì tbk có chủ động liên lạc với mọi người để xin lỗi và hứa hẹn khắc phục hậu quả k?nếu không được như thế thì lần này mức độ nghiêm trọng hơn em vừa mới đây rồi

----------

h-d

----------


## tradacnc

Hôm nay các Bác có thêm thông tin nào không vậy. Sắp đến thời hạn cuối tuần có anh em nào có thêm thông tin chưa vây

----------


## h-d

thêm ĐC trang bán hàng: https://www.facebook.com/robotshopspk/

và bản đồ ĐC

----------


## CKD

Shop này ngay khuôn viên trường dhspkt thì phải.

----------

h-d

----------


## cnclaivung

em cũng theo dõi Zalo em í liên tục, thấy online miết nhưng hỏi thì éo thèm trả lời, 4 ngày nay đều có online zalo thì tất nhiên đều có online trên rum các cụ ạ, em nghĩ xong rồi con chim đa đa

----------


## anhxco

Em thì 2 hôm nay gọi cho e nó bằng số khác, máy vẫn đổ chuông nhưng k thấy nghe máy, gọi bằng số đã giao dịch thì không được.
Về cơ bản e mong các bác giữ vững lập trường nhé, chuyện ngày một hay rồi  :Smile:

----------


## cty686

Em nghĩ hàng ngày TBK vẫn lướt qua đây theo dõi tình hình. Các bác nên cho 1 cái thông báo hẹn cuối mà TBK ko xuất hiện thì các bác nên có biện pháp tiếp.

----------


## h-d

> Em thì 2 hôm nay gọi cho e nó bằng số khác, máy vẫn đổ chuông nhưng k thấy nghe máy, gọi bằng số đã giao dịch thì không được.
> Về cơ bản e mong các bác giữ vững lập trường nhé, chuyện ngày một hay rồi


TBK vẫn online theo doi zalo. cụ còn số nữa đưa lên đây anh em tổng hợp thông tin ạ.

----------


## cty686

Nick Zalo đây bạn. *lehoangspk* mình không biết tìm số đt từ nick zalo :Wink: 
Có 1 lần mình mua đồ  bạn ấy yêu cầu chuyển tiền vào số tk này:

Tên đơn vị nhận tiền	MAI XUAN TOAN
Tài khoản số	174095789
Tại ngân hàng	ACB

----------

h-d

----------


## h-d

> Nick Zalo đây bạn. *lehoangspk* mình không biết tìm số đt từ nick zalo


đã za thêm thông tin: ĐT : 01677 543 050. Email : lehoangspk@gmail.com

----------


## Mới CNC

Hết tuần không xuất hiện. Báo CA.

----------


## duytrungcdt

0041 000 200 500
Phạm văn cường 
Vcb Sơn Trà Đà Nẵng

Đây là số tk e ck các bác ạ

----------

tradacnc

----------


## h-d

em sẽ nhờ người tra thông tin của TK ngân hàng, và thông tin số ĐT

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## CKD

Các bác nhờ anh em nào ở SG, ghé qua roboconshop thử xem sao. Gặp phòng giáo vụ hoặc bạn bè gì đó của tbk để có thêm thông tin?

----------


## tradacnc

> 0041 000 200 500
> Phạm văn cường 
> Vcb Sơn Trà Đà Nẵng
> 
> Đây là số tk e ck các bác ạ


Em cũng chuyển số này và còn số techcombank nữa

----------


## h-d

> Các bác nhờ anh em nào ở SG, ghé qua roboconshop thử xem sao. Gặp phòng giáo vụ hoặc bạn bè gì đó của tbk để có thêm thông tin?


em đang nói chuyện với bạn của Hoàng, và nhận được thông báo đang liên hệ với gia đình để giải quyết

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## tranminhlong

thân chào tất cả thành viên trên 4rum cncprovn,tôi cũng chỉ mới tham gia diễn đàn này gần đây thôi.tôi xin đóng góp 1 số ý kiến thế này:
 -đây là diễn đàn để mọi người giao lưu,trao đổi để cập nhật và nâng tầm hiểu biết về cnc với thế giới bên ngoài là chủ yếu.ngoài ra, diễn đàn còn mở ra 1 góc nhỏ "mua bán " là nơi để mọi người có thể giao lưu trao đổi hàng hóa phục vụ cho vấn đề tìm hiểu,nghiên cứu và nâng cao khả năng,hiểu biết cnc phục vụ cho việc học tập nghiên cứu cũng như vấn đề thương mại liên quan đến lĩnh vực cnc....cá nhân tôi chỉ tập chung vào goc nhỏ "mua bán" này mới mong muốn nó sẽ là nơi đáng tin cậy để mọi người có thể yên tâm trao đổi mua bán hàng hóa sau hàng loạt sự cố vừa xảy ra.
 -thiết nghĩ để góc nhỏ "mua bán" này có thể hoạt động hiệu quả ,an toàn,đáng tin cậy với mọi thành viên của 4rum,hoặc khách vãng lai...tôi mạnh dạn đề xuất với admin 1 số giải pháp sau:
+thứ nhất :với những thành viên mới tham gia và có thể những thành viên cũ,để đăng bài trong 4rum "mua bán " cần cung cấp thêm về : cmnd,hình ảnh,số điện thoại,hoặc người bảo đảm...
+thứ hai:với những thành viên có sự phản hồi tiêu cực,bị liệt trong topic cảnh báo trong việc cung cấp hàng hóa nhiều lần...thiết nghĩ nên mạnh dạn loại khỏi 4rum,chặn bài...

+thứ ba : có thể tiến cử những thành viên có uy tín,nhiều kinh nghiệm... thay mặt admin để quản lý từng chủ đề hay khu vực địa lý khác nhau có những quyền như:có thể chặn bài,khóa bài,cảnh báo...)đảm bảo mọi chủ đề,trao đổi hay bình luận phải đi đúng hướng,tránh sự bình luận hay đấu khẩu...

 tạm thời tôi có những đóng góp như thế trên cơ sở cũng từng là người trong cuộc và cũng được chứng kiến và được nghe tâm sự của vài thành viên khác đang vướng phải những rắc rối vừa qua gây ảnh hưởng rất lớn về kinh tế,quan hệ làm ăn,kế hoạch....có người còn phải giấu vợ đang chuyển dạ,lỡ những đơn đặt hàng.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

Mua trên forum thì nó đã có nguy cơ rồi.Mà công nhận mấy anh em trên này cũng hiền hehe.Cả trăm triệu mà giờ vẫn còn thong thả.

----------


## TNK

seach ra cái này , các bác xem thử
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1433...5799489329462/
https://www.facebook.com/quoccuongda...180227?fref=nf

----------

h-d

----------


## thuhanoi

> Mua trên forum thì nó đã có nguy cơ rồi.Mà công nhận mấy anh em trên này cũng hiền hehe.Cả trăm triệu mà giờ vẫn còn thong thả.


Mọi bằng chứng còn đó cần gì phải vội  :Big Grin:

----------


## h-d

nick facebook chủ tk nhận tiền của anh em : https://www.facebook.com/quoccuongda...575739?fref=nf

----------


## anhxco

> nick facebook chủ tk nhận tiền của anh em : https://www.facebook.com/quoccuongda...575739?fref=nf


Bác Chủ tk này chuyên buôn xu game, theo e giả thuyết có thể e TBK này xa đà vào game hoặc sao  đó rồi. Vụ này chắc phải làm theo đúng lộ trình thôi bác ạ, để càng lâu khả năng thu hồi vốn càng khddaaysjas ạ.

----------


## cty686

> Bác Chủ tk này chuyên buôn xu game, theo e giả thuyết có thể e TBK này xa đà vào game hoặc sao  đó rồi. Vụ này chắc phải làm theo đúng lộ trình thôi bác ạ, để càng lâu khả năng thu hồi vốn càng khddaaysjas ạ.


Hôm trước mua đồ của TBK mình chuyển tiền vào bác này, cũng là chủ bán xu game. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1433...5799489329462/

----------

h-d

----------


## Huunhiem

0041 000 200 500
Phạm văn cường 
Vcb Sơn Trà Đà Nẵng ,đã chuyển tiền gần một tuần rồi mà không thấy hàng đâu hết đúng là không ngờ

----------


## Huunhiem

0041 000 200 500
Phạm văn cường 
Vcb Sơn Trà Đà Nẵng

----------

h-d

----------


## h-d

Hiên tại đã có 8 thành viên đang vướng mắc với TBK, tổng số tiền là: 75.850.000 VND

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em có gặp bạn của TBK ngoài bãi, hỏi thăm thì cũng ko biết em ấy ở đâu.

----------


## anhxco

> em đang nói chuyện với bạn của Hoàng, và nhận được thông báo đang liên hệ với gia đình để giải quyết


Bác nói rõ hơn được k ạ, e k rõ lắm về việc "nhận được thông báo đang liên hệ với gia đình để giải quyết" là như nào ạ!

----------


## h-d

Theo thông tin xác minh của chủ TK: Phạm Văn Cường (TK anh em chuyển tiền vào) xác nhận toàn bộ số tiền chuyển vào được quy đổi sang tiền ảo để chơi game. Một vài triệu (chắc dùng tiêu vặt) được Cường chuyển tra cho TBK theo TK:31410001661629 Lê Bá Hoàng BIDV đông Sài Gòn. 

Game TBK chơi là RIKVIP (một game đánh bạc online) http://rikvip.com

Vậy mọi việc chắc đã rõ 9/10. Chung ta kiên nhẫn chờ hết tuần tới để em liên hệ với gia đình, rồi sẽ có phương án cụ thể.

----------


## tradacnc

Của em là 35.5 Triệu Bác up cho em nhé ! Em đang dần hết kiên nhẫn

----------

h-d

----------


## Bongmayquathem

vậy là sự việc cũng dần sáng tỏ rồi. Công nhận bác h-d giỏi thật. Cảm ơn bác đã điều tra làm sáng tỏ phần nào câu chuyện.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Theo mình biết thì chuyện mua bán của em ấy đang rất thuận lợi, còn chuyện học hành nữa, vậy mà giờ để cái thói cờ bạc làm mất hết tất cả...

----------


## Tuanlm

Thế hệ tương lai nước nhà. Chắc cũng phải giúp để em ấy rèn luyện tư cách và bản lĩnh một chút ( tuy hơi nặng tay).

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
Đầu tiên rất lấy làm tiếc vì sự việc phải xử lý theo cách này.
Thời gian qua CNC PRO vì lý do sức khoẻ đã không thể theo sát để cùng tìm thông tin với các bạn. Mặc khác vì nghĩ còn nhiều khuất tất nên có một số thông tin mà CNC PRO tìm hiểu được vẫn chưa công bố.

1. thành viên TBK-11 và passion là 1. Và các thông tin được chính chủ thể đưa lên.
- LÊ BÁ HOÀNG - 22t
- 01638.293.020 - 01677.543.050
- MSSV:11110050 trường DHSPKT HCM
- lehoangspk@gmail.com - 11110050@student.hcmute.edu.vn
- https://www.facebook.com/hoangzoom

2. Passion (01-01-1993) thì chắc có nhiều bác đã giao dịch.
- Join 11-07-2014 
- Last 11-08-2015

3. TBK-11 (09-04-1992)
- Join 20-10-2015
- Last 15-05-2016

4. Kiểm tra chéo IP đăng nhập & viết bài không phát hiện điều gì đặc biệt.

5. Qua tìm hiểu, có vẻ như TBK-11 vẫn chưa tốt nghiệp.

----------

anhxco, h-d, tradacnc, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

đến hồi gay cấn quá ......tới màn luộc trùm rồi, cố lên anh em . Thôi thì các bác cắn rặng chịu đựng đi vậy , nếu đúng h-d nói thì tứ đổ tường thì không thể hối cải rồi , đến mức này thì cứ hết tuần thì công an thẳng tiến.

----------

anhxco

----------


## Huunhiem

Lần đầu tiên mua bộ ZX 7 triệu mua thêm cặp gay 2.5 trriệu đổi lại trục z lấy bộ ZX 6 triệu bù thêm 3 triệu 6 tc13t100 lần đầu giao dịch thành công, Lần sau mua thêm trục z 3 triệu thấy anh là khách quen nên bớt hai triệu sáu chuyển tiền xong hẹn cuối tuần không thấy đồ đạt gì hết bó tay luôn

----------


## Ledngochan

Động cơ quá rõ ràng rồi, hy vọng mọi việc được giải quyết ổn thỏa. Mình số tiền ít trước khi chuyển khoản không chính chủ đã nghi ngờ rồi, các bác chuyển khoản lớn thế mà không nghi kể cũng lạ.




Link fanpage đã xóa: http://https://www.facebook.com/robotshopspk/
Trang cá nhân: Cũng mới xóa: https://www.facebook.com/robotshopspk/
Trang này https://www.facebook.com/12537h và zalo 01638293020 còn sống

----------


## inhainha

Mấy bác lần này ngậm trái đắng rồi. Vụ này dù có ra công an thì TBK cũng không sao cả, vì thực tế mấy bác đâu có chuyển tiền cho tài khoản nào tên Hoàng đâu? Còn mấy cái tin nhắn hay zalo thì ko dùng làm bằng chứng được vì có thể chỉnh sửa

----------


## anhxco

> Mấy bác lần này ngậm trái đắng rồi. Vụ này dù có ra công an thì TBK cũng không sao cả, vì thực tế mấy bác đâu có chuyển tiền cho tài khoản nào tên Hoàng đâu? Còn mấy cái tin nhắn hay zalo thì ko dùng làm bằng chứng được vì có thể chỉnh sửa


Em xin lỗi, nhưng e thấy bác ngây thơ quá, có thể cũng với suy nghĩ thơ ngây này mà em TBK làm liều  :Smile:

----------

Diyodira

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em chắc chắn TBK vẫn chưa tốt nghiệp nhé, hôm gặp ngoài bãi cách đây vài tuần em có mua của bác ấy 1 cây visme, sẵn tiện trò chuyện phím 1 tí, có hỏi thăm việc học, bác ẩy bảo việc học bết bác lắm có vẽ ko quan tâm. Thấy lo buôn bán quá sợ lỡ việc học nên em có khuyên là em biết bán hàng rất có lợi nhuận, nhưng nó chỉ là tạm thời ko bên lâu dc. Ráng học ra nghê cho ngon, chứ nghề tự động hóa này ra làm nhiều tiền hợn việc mua bán này nữa.

Cái này có thể đưa ra CA về tội phạm công nghệ cao để giải quyết lừa đảo qua mạng nhé, họ sẽ tập trung bằng chứng trò chuyện trên đây, trò chuyện có nhân, lịch sử chuyển tiền để triệu tập TBK lên giải quyết ah. Quan trọng là những anh em ở xa đi kiện sẽ mất thời gian rất nhiều.

----------


## inhainha

> Em chắc chắn TBK vẫn chưa tốt nghiệp nhé, hôm gặp ngoài bãi cách đây vài tuần em có mua của bác ấy 1 cây visme, sẵn tiện trò chuyện phím 1 tí, có hỏi thăm việc học, bác ẩy bảo việc học bết bác lắm có vẽ ko quan tâm. Thấy lo buôn bán quá sợ lỡ việc học nên em có khuyên là em biết bán hàng rất có lợi nhuận, nhưng nó chỉ là tạm thời ko bên lâu dc. Ráng học ra nghê cho ngon, chứ nghề tự động hóa này ra làm nhiều tiền hợn việc mua bán này nữa.
> 
> Cái này có thể đưa ra CA về tội phạm công nghệ cao để giải quyết lừa đảo qua mạng nhé, họ sẽ tập trung bằng chứng trò chuyện trên đây, trò chuyện có nhân, lịch sử chuyển tiền để triệu tập TBK lên giải quyết ah. Quan trọng là những anh em ở xa đi kiện sẽ mất thời gian rất nhiều.


Đồng ý với bác là công an sẽ dùng các nghiệp vụ ngành như đấm đá đập thì lòi ra hết nhưng cái vụ công nghệ cao này ít tiền quá, công an chưa chắc làm, họ giao cho công an phường giải quyết là trớt quớt thôi. Nói chung là được vạ thì má cũng sưng rồi. Thuê đòi nợ thuê mất phí 50% thì còn vớt vát được  :Big Grin:

----------


## ducduy9104

> Em chắc chắn TBK vẫn chưa tốt nghiệp nhé, hôm gặp ngoài bãi cách đây vài tuần em có mua của bác ấy 1 cây visme, sẵn tiện trò chuyện phím 1 tí, có hỏi thăm việc học, bác ẩy bảo việc học bết bác lắm có vẽ ko quan tâm. Thấy lo buôn bán quá sợ lỡ việc học nên em có khuyên là em biết bán hàng rất có lợi nhuận, nhưng nó chỉ là tạm thời ko bên lâu dc. Ráng học ra nghê cho ngon, chứ nghề tự động hóa này ra làm nhiều tiền hợn việc mua bán này nữa.
> 
> Cái này có thể đưa ra CA về tội phạm công nghệ cao để giải quyết lừa đảo qua mạng nhé, họ sẽ tập trung bằng chứng trò chuyện trên đây, trò chuyện có nhân, lịch sử chuyển tiền để triệu tập TBK lên giải quyết ah. Quan trọng là những anh em ở xa đi kiện sẽ mất thời gian rất nhiều.


Khúc đầu là khuyên nhủ... khúc sau là công an... Bác ít có ác quá ha  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Khúc đầu là khuyên nhủ... khúc sau là công an... Bác ít có ác quá ha


Em cũng từng là SV nên em rất hiểu cảm giác kiếm tiền dc lúc đi học nó ma lực thế nào mà bác, lấy kinh nghiệm của mình ra nói cho bác ấy biết mà cân bằng đôi việc.
Còn cái vụ này thì em nghĩ nêu biết suy nghĩ thì Hoàng đã lên đính chính, bồi thường sau vài ngày như lần trước rồi. Có lẽ Hoàng cũng đang the dõi mọi việc.
Sự việc lần này là nhiều nạn nhân, chắc chắn là việc làm có chủ đích và có đầu tư nên em cũng thấy bức xúc. Em theo diễn đàn này từ lúc lập ra, có khoảng 4-5 vụ lừa đảo thôi, bác Hoàng này làm 2 vụ bê bối lớn nhất từ đó tời giờ rồi ah. 

Nếu có thể cùng tập hợp để báo CA thì cũng nên làm, để sau này ko còn thành phần nhen nhóm  suy nghĩ sẽ lừa đảo, anh em làm máy DIY toàn bằng tiền quỹ đen, mà tiền quỹ đen thì khó kiếm vô cùng ah  :Smile:

----------

Ledngochan, tradacnc

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Đồng ý với bác là công an sẽ dùng các nghiệp vụ ngành như đấm đá đập thì lòi ra hết nhưng cái vụ công nghệ cao này ít tiền quá, công an chưa chắc làm, họ giao cho công an phường giải quyết là trớt quớt thôi. Nói chung là được vạ thì má cũng sưng rồi. Thuê đòi nợ thuê mất phí 50% thì còn vớt vát được


Cái vụ thuê đòi nợ em ko đồng ý nhé, nhiều vụ đòi nợ thuê mà chết người, lấy dc ít tiền mà người thuê đi đòi ở tù bác ah. Nếu muốn công bằng cứ theo luật mà làm, vụ này em thấy rất rõ ràng. Đọc báo thấy nhiều vụ bé hơn còn dc giải quyết mà.

----------


## minhhung999

Một tài khoản khác mà Hoàng -TBK -11 đã sử dụng để giao dịch là 0461000472864 - Lê Thị Mỹ Hoa - VCB - Sóng Thần.
mình cũng vừa mới bị dính chấu ngày 16-5-2016 (ck Đông Á - Phạm văn Cường)....1tr1.....mua Driver+Motor
A e Cập nhật giùm...
em nghĩ bác nào bị dính nhiều thì nhờ Công an can thiệt đi.(các anh em khác sẽ ủng hộ và cung cấp thông tin khi công an vào cuộc)...

----------

tradacnc

----------


## Tuancoi

39/6 Đường Số 4, Phường Linh Tây, Quận Thủ Đức, TPHCM.
bản đồ ĐC: 

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/79...#ixzz49Fvf8VBE
Cái địa chỉ này có phải là đc nhà bố mẹ của Hoàng ko nhỉ. Hay chỉ là địa chỉ nhà trọ? Theo mình nên qua nhà làm việc với gia đình Hoàng trước rui báo công an. Công an mà làm ko ra j thì..... Thuê "giang nắng" chém..

----------


## truongkiet

chú này học cntt ở spkt ,ờ trọ bên quận 9,hình như ở chung với onion(trường) thì phải,đem đồ lên giao cho mình chỉ điều tra được nhiêu đây

----------


## Huudong

Em đi xa quá- em đi xa anh quá. Ku này làm ăn vậy ko dc rồi.

----------


## tranminhlong

nếu thật sự chuyện này xảy ra do TBK dính sâu vào chuyện chơi game và có thể những tệ nạn khác hay bóng bánh,cá độ, "vay nóng"... thì sự việc lần này ngoài đã vượt quá tầm kiểm soát của em nó rồi.số tiền em nó gặp rắc rối chắc khổng chỉ là những con số mà mọi người liệt kê trên đây mà con số mà em nó nợ ngoài xã hội có khi còn lớn hơn thế nhiều
những lần trước mọi người mua hàng của Hoàng thường hay bị chậm trễ có thể hiểu là do Hoàng lấy tiền của đầu này đập vào đầu nọ
lần gần đây nhất khi tôi gặp sự cố tương tự và đã mở topic để cảnh báo thì được em nó hồi âm và giải quyết.
có thể lúc đó em nó vẫn còn khả năng xoay chuyển tình hình để che giấu rắc rối về tài chính,gây dựng lại chút uy tín để có thêm thu nhập hoặc có thể là hình thức để làm 1 mẻ lớn rồi bùng luôn?
 sự việc lần này thì hoàn toàn khác nó đã vượt quá tầm kiểm soát.nhẹ thì có thể em nó đã sài hết số tiền của mọi người chuyển để mua hàng,tình huống xấu hơn nữa là em nó có thể dính vào vấn đề vay nóng,hay thua độ... và bị chủ nợ dí quá + vấn đề hàng hóa của anh em trên 4rum.nên lần này em nó phải tắt luôn máy,chặn liên lạc với mọi người.nhưng em nó vẫn biết mọi động tĩnh mà mọi người đang bàn luận trên đây (thỉnh thoảng vẫn thấy zalo online).
 dù sao thì cũng hy vọng em nó sớm hồi âm cho anh em,gặp mặt trực tiếp và đưa ra hướng khắc phục trong thời gian sớm nhất.và sự việc xảy ra với em nó không đến mức độ quá nghiêm trọng liên quan đến những vấn đề khác ngoài xã hội.em nó có thể thông báo tình hình với gia đình để cùng gia đình có thể khắc phục hậu quả cho mọi người theo như thời hạn cuối cùng mà mọi người đã vạch ra.sau thời hạn này khi mà đã nhờ pháp luật can thiệp thì có cả núi tiền cũng không còn giải quyết được gì cả mà còn tốn kém hơn cho mấy chú công an cà phê cà pháo.... đến lúc đó thì :lịch bóc,cha mẹ đau lòng,tương lai mờ mịt,kinh tế thiệt hại nhiều hơn,để lại vết nhơ đeo bám suốt đời...

----------

Diyodira, tradacnc

----------


## tradacnc

Hiện tại theo em được biết thì gia đình em ấy đã biết chuyện, và một tuần nay gia đình em ấy chưa liên lạc được với em ấy! Địa chỉ các bác đến có thể là địa chỉ gia đình người thân em ấy. vấn đề nữa mình sẽ liên hệ đến trường em ấy để có cái nhìn tổng thể hơn. 
Mình khá bình tĩnh nhưng mà cố gắng nhắn những tin để hiểu vấn đề hơn nhưng em ấy im lặng mãi. Hạn hôm nay đã là thứ 7 rồi

----------

nhatson

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Ây za. Nghĩ đến cái bánh mỳ còn đối diện với án từ 3-10 năm, nay thì ngót trăm triệu, chúng ta cứ bao dung. Theo em các bác khẩn trương viết đơn đề nghị cơ quan pháp luật vào cuộc. Đừng có đòi thuê đòi mướn gì cả, mình sống và làm việc theo hiến pháp và pháp luật mà lỵ.

----------

anhxco, tradacnc

----------


## ducduy9104

Gia đình của TBK đã biết chuyện thì các bác nên cử người đại diện đi nói chuyện với họ và đề xuất phương án giải quyết khi liên lạc được với TBK. Các bác nên cân nhắc khi làm đơn gửi CA, chuyện gì thỏa thuận được thì làm chứ hạn chế dùng đến luật pháp sẽ không có lợi cho đôi bên. Dù sao thì TBK vẫn còn trẻ  còn cả tương lai phía trước nên cho chú ấy một cơ hội để sửa sai.

----------


## anhxco

> Gia đình của TBK đã biết chuyện thì các bác nên cử người đại diện đi nói chuyện với họ và đề xuất phương án giải quyết khi liên lạc được với TBK. Các bác nên cân nhắc khi làm đơn gửi CA, chuyện gì thỏa thuận được thì làm chứ hạn chế dùng đến luật pháp sẽ không có lợi cho đôi bên. Dù sao thì TBK vẫn còn trẻ  còn cả tương lai phía trước nên cho chú ấy một cơ hội để sửa sai.


Thưa bác, nếu bác có theo dõi cái topic từ đầu đến giờ, e nghĩ bác có thể nhận ra rằng ae bị hại cũng những người quan tâm đều đã và đang dành cho e ấy 1 cơ hội, việc nắm bắt hay không là ở bản thân e ấy. Việc cá nhân 1 ái đó ở đây liên lạc với gia đình với e để giải quyết thì đó là một hành động theo e là quá đáng trân trọng, nhưng ai sẽ làm, mỗi người mỗi việc... nhân vật chính k tự lo thì sao biểu người khác phải lo đc. Hay như bác nào đó bảo gia đình đã biết chuyện, vậy tại sao k thấy 1 ai đại diện gia đình ra lên tiếng để giải quyết mà lại chính những người bị hại làm điều đó ??????
Cơ hội vẫn đang còn, việc nắm bắt thế nào là ở em ấy và gia đình e, làm người có như thế nào cũng phải giữ lại một chút tự trọng.(một chút nhắn nhủ cho e nó)

----------


## anhthai20121991

em là người ngoài.nhưng em có 1 chút ý kiến thế này,nên báo cho gd em ấy biết để trả nợ giúp em ấy nếu không trả thì báo với gd sẽ trình báo CA.em nghĩ cha mẹ nào cũng thương con hết.không thể nào bỏ H đc đâu.cách zay hay hơn báo CA.theo ý em là zay.coi như cho em ấy thêm 1 cơ hội cuối nữa :Smile:

----------


## h-d

chúng ta cứ bình tĩnh để liên lạc cụ thể với gia đình, rồi sẽ có quyết định cuối cùng, cho em nó có cơ hội được sửa sai. Còn thuê người thì không cần đâu ạ, vì có bác lo chuyện này free rồi nhưng phương án đó và báo cơ quan chức năng là bần cùng. Mọi người chứ bình tĩnh chờ thêm ít ngày, em vẫn đang tìm cách liên lạc với gia đình.

----------

anhthai20121991, anhxco, CKD, tranminhlong, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

Cuối cùng anh em cũng cư xử đúng văn hóa VN , đánh người chạy đi chứ không nỡ đánh người chạy lại , hi vọng chú kia xuất hiện nói chuyện phải quấy , chứ làm con mà gây phiền lòng cho bố mẹ thì tệ lắm.

----------


## Tuanlm

> chúng ta cứ bình tĩnh để liên lạc cụ thể với gia đình, rồi sẽ có quyết định cuối cùng, cho em nó có cơ hội được sửa sai. Còn thuê người thì không cần đâu ạ, vì có bác lo chuyện này free rồi nhưng phương án đó và báo cơ quan chức năng là bần cùng. Mọi người chứ bình tĩnh chờ thêm ít ngày, em vẫn đang tìm cách liên lạc với gia đình.


Bác H-D nói có lý

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cuối cùng anh em cũng cư xử đúng văn hóa VN , đánh người chạy đi chứ không nỡ đánh người chạy lại , hi vọng chú kia xuất hiện nói chuyện phải quấy , chứ làm con mà gây phiền lòng cho bố mẹ thì tệ lắm.


Nghe bác Nam nói em thấy sao sao ấy. Ae góp ý thấy từ đầu đến giờ đều đúng văn hoá mà bác. Ae Góp ý có tính nhân đạo, văn hoá nhưng Cũng phải có tính răng đe để chú ấy biết cái hậu quả.  Hành động của chú ấy đến hôm nay là rất coi thường ae diễn đàn.

----------

anhxco

----------


## Nam CNC

em biết chứ , nhưng khi thiệt hại lợi ích thì cái đầu nó bốc hỏa , ít nhất sau 1 đêm ngủ dậy , mọi người bình tĩnh hơn sẽ có cái quyết định hợp lí hơn ... cái quyết định trong sự bình tĩnh và sáng suốt thì thì mới đúng chất VN chứ , nếu không có cái này thi.... VN ta tiêu CMN rồi.


Thôi thì cứ để bác h-d đại diện anh em , tổng hợp ý kiến và ra quyết định , em thấy bác ấy được đó , chứ dân sài gòn như em làm rốp rẻng hư bột hư đường hết.

----------


## anhxco

Em đồng ý bác Tuấn và k đồng ý với bác Nam, ạe đã thức dậy sau nhiều đêm rồi, và e chắc 1 điều ở đây là chưa ai bốc hỏa cả. Bác Nam đừng nên quy chụp thế nào là "chất Việt Nam!" ở đây, e cũng xin lỗi bác Nam trước nếu bác có phật ý, nhưng e thấy bác hơi  k đồng tình với bác rồi đấy ạ!

----------


## tranminhlong

nói gì thì nói,tôi cũng rất đồng tình với vấn đề nhân đạo nhằm tạo cơ hội sửa sai cho Hoàng như bác HD hay 1 số bác phát biểu trên 4 rum này.Hoàng chắc chắn biết đến những tâm tư nguyện vọng mà những người trong cuộc giành cho em.nếu em không biết lên tiếng thì hậu quả sau này có thế nào thì cũng không thể trách được mọi người dù đã cảnh báo từ lâu.

----------


## hung1706

Các bác xin bình tĩnh ạ.
Từ đầu đến giờ em vẫn theo dõi topic này. Số là em cũng có dính chút đỉnh nhưng không ảnh hưởng gì đến hòa bình thế giới cả.
Em cũng muốn nói lên tí ý kiến của mình (các bác không đồng tình thì bỏ qua cho em nhé)

- Mục đích của bài viết là gì? 
1. Thông báo đến mọi người cảnh giác TBK-11, đồng thời cũng đánh tiếng để bác ấy hồi tâm chuyển ý.
2. Đưa ra lộ trình giải quyết vấn đề như bác kem là hợp lý và nên bám sát theo lộ trình ấy (để tránh xảy ra việc rủi ro ngoài ý muốn. Đơn cử là các bác cứ đòi thuê gì ấy thì rất phản tác dụng và làm cho mọi việc đi trái với PLVN)
3. Cố gắng thu thập toàn bộ thông tin như :
Thông tin cá nhân của TBK-11.
Thông tin về việc trao đổi hàng hóa - tiền bạc (có hóa đơn chứng từ hoặc hình ảnh cụ thể để xác minh)
Chuẩn bị tất cả các vấn đề như tư vấn từ luật sư và tài liệu liên quan để bổ sung vào hồ sơ pháp luật càng sớm và càng nhiều càng tốt.
4. Trên tinh thần chung vì cộng đồng thì tốt hơn hết là tránh đưa sự việc đi quá xa (nếu bắt buột phải nhờ sự can thiệp từ chính quyền và các đồng chí công an thì có thể uy tín của diễn đàn ta cũng chịu ảnh hưởng, đồng thời những cá nhân liên quan cũng phải tham gia quá trình điều tra..vv). Tuy nhiên nếu mọi chuyện không thể giải quyết bằng hòa giải mềm mỏng thì ta buộc phải cứng rắn và làm cho mọi việc sáng tỏ.

Về vấn đề điều tra giải quyết vụ việc thì các đồng chí CA đều có nghiệp vụ hẳn hoi và bác TBK-11 sẽ không trốn tránh mãi được. Nếu vụ việc được đưa đến tay các ĐCCA thì trong vòng vài ngày đến 1 tuần là bác sẽ phải xuất đầu lộ diện. Thậm chí sau khi vấn đề đã được giải quyết thì cũng sẽ để lại ảnh hưởng khá nhiều đến gia đình và người thân. Và hiện tại gia đình của bác cũng đang phải chịu những áp lực không nhỏ từ vấn đề của bác.

Một lần nữa em xin gửi đến các bác là hãy bình tĩnh sống vì mọi việc đều có hướng giải quyết ổn thỏa nhé !
Thân ái !

----------

CNC PRO

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!

Là người thay mặt BQT, tôi rất lấy làm tiếc vì sự việc hệ trong vậy (có thể nói quy mô lớn nhất từ trước đến nay) lại xãy ra trên diễn đàn ta. Nhưng thông qua đây tôi vẫn thấy có vấn đề cần xem xét & biểu dương.

Đúng là mức độ nghiêm trọng có thể nói là lớn nhất từ trước đến nay. Nhưng xét theo khía cạnh nội dung thì qua rất nhiều bài viết cảnh báo, góp ý từ thái độ bán hàng cho đến lừa đảo thì tôi nhận thấy: Xoay quanh chủ đề này anh em đã rất cố gắng, bình tỉnh tìm cách giải quyết. *Đây là điều mà bản thân tôi rất trân trọng*.

Trở lại vụ việc.
Thấy có nhiều bạn nhắc đến onion ở các chi tiết:
- Thấy một bức ảnh có nền gạch giống nhau. Theo cá nhân xác định nền gạch đó là 1.
- Có bạn bảo có giao dịch với TBK-11 và có gặp onion. Có thể cho thêm vài thông tin về thành viên onion này?

Qua đây là một số tìm hiểu được từ BQT, BQT đưa thông tin này lên chỉ nhằm mục đích minh bạch thông tin.
- Qua tìm hiểu riêng thì onion và TBK-11 là 2 cá nhân riêng biệt.
- Vài thông tin mà onion đã công khai:
--- Nguyễn Văn Trưởng
--- truongcesar@gmail.com
--- 01675 991 743
- 2 thành viên này là bạn với nhau.
- Lần login cuối cùng vào diễn đàn là 02-05-2016
- IP online và viết bài của onion không trùng với ip online & viết bài của TBK-11.

Vậy nếu Onion có online và đọc được chuyên mục cảnh báo này. Vui lòng online và cho biết thêm các thông tin liên quan để tránh các hiểu lầm không đáng có.

Lần nữa:
- Cám ơn các bạn đã cố gắng giữ bình tỉnh và không dùng những lời lẽ khó nghe đến giờ phúc này.
- Cám ơn các bạn đã nghĩ cho cộng đồng nói chung, diễn đàn nói riêng. Tuy nhiên, nếu cần thiết phải làm gì để bảo vệ lẻ phải. Mong là các bạn mạnh dạng thực hiện và đừng xem diễn đàn là trở lực.
- Các bạn không nên trách móc lẫn nhau. Vì trước sự việc nghiêm trong như thế này, mỗi người đều có cách giải quyết khác nhau. Trong nhất thời phát biểu ý kiến có thể không vừa lòng nhau.
- Các bạn nên thông cảm và hổ trợ nhau hết mức có thể. Vì tôi tin là trong thâm tâm, tất cả các bạn đều muốn sự việc kết thúc một cách có hậu:
--- tiền sẽ được hoàn trả lại đúng người.
--- TBK-11 phải nhận lấy một bài học làm người.
--- Nhưng TBK-11 vẫn được anh em tạo điều kiện, trao cho cơ hội quay đầu, hướng thiện.

Trân trọng.

----------

tcm, writewin

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> đã za thêm thông tin: ĐT : 01677 543 050. Email : lehoangspk@gmail.com


em đã từng giao dịch trực tiếp với thành viên có sđt này tại quán nước sát nhà vệ sinh công cộng ngày góc đhspkt và cũng từng gặp hắn trên bãi quận 8. nhưng rất may là là giao dịch trực tiếp. cũng ko thấy tbk-bước ra từ dh spkt

----------


## Ledngochan

Thực ra mình cũng đã rất kiên nhẫn và tạo điều kiện cho em nó rồi, ban đầu cứ tưởng em nó nhận tiền rồi gom hàng, ai ngờ đến nông lỗi này. Như iamnot.romeo đã nói mua hàng này cũng từ quỹ đen, thấy rẻ mình mua về chế cháo, mất tiền mà không dám nói với vợ con. Mình ở xa nên mọi việc khó khăn, mọi việc nhờ các bác mất nhiều giúp, và mình cũng xin được lấy lại tiền (hoặc hàng cũng được), mọi thông tin giao dịch mình sẽ cung cấp. H-D bổ sung giúp mình khoản này: Số tiền: 2.340.000, mua Khởi động từ, xilanh, van khí nén, cảm biến.

----------

h-d

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Mấy bác lần này ngậm trái đắng rồi. Vụ này dù có ra công an thì TBK cũng không sao cả, vì thực tế mấy bác đâu có chuyển tiền cho tài khoản nào tên Hoàng đâu? Còn mấy cái tin nhắn hay zalo thì ko dùng làm bằng chứng được vì có thể chỉnh sửa


 Tội này còn nặng hơn, là lừa đảo có chủ ý. Nếu là tk của mình thì còn bào chữa được, chứ mượn tk để chiếm đoạt tài sản thì tội to hơn đó bác. Cái thằng cho mượn tk cũng liên luỵ luôn í ạ. Và vụ này gần " Bác Thăng" thì cũng dễ giải quyết .

----------


## thuhanoi

Hình như còn nhiều bác chưa phản hồi, theo em nó nói thì bác a vip cũng dính mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

> Tội này còn nặng hơn, là lừa đảo có chủ ý. Nếu là tk của mình thì còn bào chữa được, chứ mượn tk để chiếm đoạt tài sản thì tội to hơn đó bác. Cái thằng cho mượn tk cũng liên luỵ luôn í ạ. Và vụ này gần " Bác Thăng" thì cũng dễ giải quyết .


Mình có biết qua một số vụ đình đám bên 5giay. Nói chung là khó giải quyết lắm vì TBK lánh mặt rồi. Mấy bác gửi đơn lên công an thì gửi lên công an địa phương nào? Đưa lên phường này họ đá sang phường nọ, đưa sang chỗ nọ họ đá sang chỗ kia. Riêng chuyện mấy bác thu thập chữ ký bằng chứng nạn nhân thôi là đã mất nhiều thời gian rồi. Chỉ có một cách là bác phải tự mình bắt được TBK và giao trực tiếp lên công an địa phương thì họ mới giải quyết.

----------


## GORLAK

Ku TBK-11 mình biết sơ sơ là nó ở trong KTX SPKT luôn đấy bác, mình có giao dịch trực tiếp 1 lần nhưng ko mua đc gì.

----------


## Huudong

Theo em thì chắc chuyện này có uẩn khúc, Theo như em bấm độn thì nội trong 2 ngày em nó sẽ xuất hiện làm rõ sự tình, tiền ai về túi người đó, bằng ko sau 2 ngày nữa em ấy ko xuất hiện thì các bác hãy cứ theo luật mà làm.

----------


## Tuancoi

Ngày mai là hết hạn cho em nó rùi thì phải?

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Theo em thì chắc chuyện này có uẩn khúc, Theo như em bấm độn thì nội trong 2 ngày em nó sẽ xuất hiện làm rõ sự tình, tiền ai về túi người đó, bằng ko sau 2 ngày nữa em ấy ko xuất hiện thì các bác hãy cứ theo luật mà làm.


bác ở gần bác hỏi thăm em nó xíu, thấy mua đồ của em cũng nhanh gọn lẹ lắm mà, bữa nào lên đây lai rai đê  :Big Grin:

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Đa số các bác dính vụ này đều ở miền bắc và trung thì phải ( ở xa ) không bác nào ở HCM bị thiệt hại.
TBK có vẻ đã tính trước rồi thì phải .
Lần chậm chuyển hàng trước đay của TBK có vẻ khối lượng giao dịch ít nên đã quay lại và làm một mẻ lớn hơn
Giống như thả con săn sắt bắt con cá rô

em nghĩ bác nào đó nên tham vấn ý kiến của luật sư để có hướng xử lý tốt nhất

Em có nói gì sai xin các bác đại xá cho ạ . chỉ là thấy chưa có tiến triển gì

----------


## onion

> Chào các bạn!
> 
> Là người thay mặt BQT, tôi rất lấy làm tiếc vì sự việc hệ trong vậy (có thể nói quy mô lớn nhất từ trước đến nay) lại xãy ra trên diễn đàn ta. Nhưng thông qua đây tôi vẫn thấy có vấn đề cần xem xét & biểu dương.
> 
> Đúng là mức độ nghiêm trọng có thể nói là lớn nhất từ trước đến nay. Nhưng xét theo khía cạnh nội dung thì qua rất nhiều bài viết cảnh báo, góp ý từ thái độ bán hàng cho đến lừa đảo thì tôi nhận thấy: Xoay quanh chủ đề này anh em đã rất cố gắng, bình tỉnh tìm cách giải quyết. *Đây là điều mà bản thân tôi rất trân trọng*.
> 
> Trở lại vụ việc.
> Thấy có nhiều bạn nhắc đến onion ở các chi tiết:
> - Thấy một bức ảnh có nền gạch giống nhau. Theo cá nhân xác định nền gạch đó là 1.
> ...


Gửi admin và anh em trong toàn thể diễn đàn, em có vài ý kiến để tránh những hiểu lầm có thể xảy ra.
1, Đúng là em và Hoàng có sự quen biết thân tình nên chuyện anh em nhờ bán giùm những món đồ mình đang có mà k có thời gian để đi lấy đồ, giao đồ và chuyển đồ là chuyện rất bình thường ( spindle em đã nhờ Hoàng lấy đồ, giao đồ nên chuyện cái nền gạch hoàn toàn bình thường) những giao dịch đó luôn thành công trong những khoảng thời gian mà uy tín của Hoàng là tương đối cao, em đã tin tưởng
2, Em quen biết và chơi thân từ cách đây 3 năm, chơi chung nhưng không làm chung luôn thân thiết tới khi xảy ra vụ bê bối đầu tiên, niềm tin đã giảm sút.
3, Em khẳng định em hoàn toàn không liên quan tới sự việc này, bản thân em đã qua gặp trực tiếp phía bên gia đình Hoàng tìm cách tháo gỡ giảm nhẹ cho Hoàng. Đã nhờ sự tư vấn của tradacnc về vấn đề thu nhặt những đồ còn lại, lên list những ai mua món đồ nào đó thì sẽ chuyển giúp để giảm thiệt hại cho ae nhưng có vấn đề có thể nhiều người mua 1 món và thời gian em rảnh cũng k có nên lo vụ chuyển chậm hay gì đó lại làm ae suy nghĩ e lừa đảo nên chính vì vậy em k đứng ra giải quyết hậu quả này. Sẽ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp tới thời gian, công việc, uy tín và có khi cuộc sống cá nhân của em nên em sẽ k làm vậy.
4, Em không đồng ý với admin việc đưa trực tiếp, công khai, gạch đỏ thông tin cá nhân của em trong mục này, nó ảnh hưởng trực tiếp tới suy nghĩ mọi người và uy tín của em. Em luôn để chữ ký nghĩa là mọi người hoàn toàn có thể biết em là ai? với thông tin sđt hoàn toàn có thể tìm zalo, facebook để có thể nói chuyện. Nhưng admin đưa ra thông tin, gạch đỏ như vậy mọi người sẽ nghĩ sao?
5, Em đã gặp trực tiếp phía bên gia đình, cụ thể là chị gái Hoàng nhưng k liên lạc được với nó và không biết đang ở đâu, có vài người hỏi em thông tin để liên lạc nhưng em xin từ chối vì đặt vào hoàn cảnh em là người có quen biết với phía gia đình khi sự việc đang lùm xùm như thế này em không muốn có những áp lực từ phía mọi người dồn vào những người thân trong gia đình Hoàng ( những người không làm ra chuyện đó ). E hoàn toàn không có ý giấu diếm thông tin, bao che nhưng phận sự của em là chỉ cung cấp những thông tin em biết cho lực lượng có chức năng khi được yêu cầu, chính vì vậy mong anh em hiểu và thông cảm không hỏi tới các vấn đề thông tin hay gia đình. Với những thông tin thu nhặt được em nghĩ mọi người có thể tự tìm hiểu được chuyện đó.
6, Thật sự hiểu và đồng cảm với anh em đã dính vào chuyện như vậy vì bản thân em cũng là người thiệt hại ( nhỏ hơn tradacnc nhưng chắc em là người đứng thứ 2).

----------

h-d, tradacnc

----------


## h-d

onion: mình cũng đã liên lạc với chị gái của TBK nhưng có điều lạ là 2 hôm gọi đều không ai nhấc máy (01212026228).
còn về ý kiến của bạn "sự việc đang lùm xùm như thế này em không muốn có những áp lực từ phía mọi người dồn vào những người thân trong gia đình Hoàng ( những người không làm ra chuyện đó )" thì mình nghĩ bạn hiểu sai, Chúng tôi cần liên lạc với gia đình trực tiếp để tìm cách tháo gỡ giúp đỡ cho TBK, còn không chúng tôi đã báo bên cơ quan chức năng rồi bạn chiểu chứ, đó không phải là áp lực mà đó là cơ hội giúp TBK khắc phục hậu quả.
-Chiều nay Mình và tradacnc, bác tcm đã ngồi với nhau cả chiều vừa công việc vừa nói chuyện vụ việc TBK thì xác nhận với bạn rằng TBK đã lừa đảo 100%, Hàng đã bán cho tradacnc và đã nhận tiền, nhưng lại tiếp tục chào bán bác tcm tiếp món hàng đó, giá đó. Bác tcm chuyển sau.
Còn chúng tôi vẫn sẽ cố gắng liên lạc gia đình TBK để đi đến hồi kết. Nếu không nhận đựoc sự giúp đỡ của gia đình TBK thì buộc lòng chúng tôi sẽ chuyển qua cơ quan chức năng, khi đó thì TBK cũng không có cách nào để sửa sai nhân hậu vậy đâu. Bạn nên suy nghĩ kỹ điều đó. Việt Nam ta có câu "con dại cái mang" cha mẹ nào cũng thương con, thương gia đình của mình. Trừ phi gia đình không còn trách nhiệm chúng tôi hứa sẽ làm tới cùng.
Bạn là cầu nối duy nhất bạn nên tư vấn cho chị gái TBK về điều đó trước khi quá muộn. Và chúng tôi cũng không có trách nhiệm phải chờ BTK xuất hiện, Chúng tôi cũng đã hết sức kiên nhân. Mong bạn hiểu chúng tôi, Cảm ơn bạn đã đóng góp những ý kiến quan trọng , thân ái

----------

anhxco, cnclaivung, Ledngochan, linhdt1121, tradacnc

----------


## Huudong

> bác ở gần bác hỏi thăm em nó xíu, thấy mua đồ của em cũng nhanh gọn lẹ lắm mà, bữa nào lên đây lai rai đê


bữa nay đang cày như trâu - chó. Cv nhiều quá ko có time chạy đi chơi, kaka. để hôm nào có dịp ghé GV sẽ hú bác cafe.

----------


## CKD

Mình chẵng dính dáng, nhưng mình hay online & hay nhiều chuyện nên thấy onion đã phản hồi thì chẵng biết nên buồn hay vui.

Mừng vì điều đó giải toả nhiều nghi vấn. Các nghi vấn được đặt ra cả kín (anh em tự trao đổi) mở (nhắc đến trong chính chủ đề này.
Vui vì bạn đã online sau gần tháng off. Vì lý do gì thì mình chẵng rỏ. Nhưng nếu bạn vẫn off thì sự nghi kỵ sẽ ngày càng lớn. Và nếu không rỏ ràng thì biết làm sao mà gở.

Đồng thời cũng buồn thay cho thân phận admin. Làm dâu trăm họ vừa lòng người này thì phật lòng người khác.
Không công khai thì bị bảo là bao che. Mà công khai thì bị bảo là cố tình gây hiểu lầm. Mà mình đọc rất kỹ nội dung của AD, thấy chỉ tìm cách tháo gở nghi vấn giúp bạn. Xác định rỏ bạn không phải là tbk gì đó. Thông tin cá nhân là bắt buộc vì chữ ký là của bạn. Ngộ nhỡ bạn có gì đó thì thay đổi chữ ký mấy hồi. Mà đã là chữ ký thì được lập lại trong bài viết thiết nghĩ không có gì quá đáng. Việc xác định 2 người là bạn mình thấy hoàn toàn có căn cứ. Chính bạn xác nhận điều này ở vụ lùm xùm của tbk trước kia. Màu chữ đỏ là gây sự chú ý, mà theo nội dung thì cố tình tạo sự chú ý cho chính bạn.
Mình soi rỏ từng câu chữ. Không tìm thấy nội dung nào quy chụp hay kết luận bạn có liên quan đến nghi án này. Điều tôi thấy là AD nhắc lại thông tin mà bạn đã public (tên, số dt, email, quan hệ với tbk) đồng thời khẵng định bạn và tbk là 2 pháp nhân độc lập. Không phải là tbk trá hình như mọi người tố cáo.
Có thể tâm trạng bạn đang không tốt do tự nhiên dính vào chuyện trời ơi. Nhưng nếu vì thế mà quay mặt với người muốn tốt cho mình thì cũng không nên.

Trong cùng 1 đêm, AD nhà ta đã bị 2 thành viên soi kỹ. Đều là những vấn đề liên quan đến mua bán. Khi đối mặt trực tiếp với tiền. Nhiều người có thể không là chính mình.
Đề nghị AD đi học khoá quản trị đi là vừa. Để làm tốt hơn phần việc của mình.

----------

tradacnc

----------


## cty686

_4, Em không đồng ý với admin việc đưa trực tiếp, công khai, gạch đỏ thông tin cá nhân của em trong mục này, nó ảnh hưởng trực tiếp tới suy nghĩ mọi người và uy tín của em. Em luôn để chữ ký nghĩa là mọi người hoàn toàn có thể biết em là ai? với thông tin sđt hoàn toàn có thể tìm zalo, facebook để có thể nói chuyện. Nhưng admin đưa ra thông tin, gạch đỏ như vậy mọi người sẽ nghĩ sao?_

 Mình thấy admin gạch đỏ thì có vấn đề gì đâu nhỉ? Chỉ có mục đích tốt cho bạn nhắc bạn có oline thì cho thêm thông tin chứng minh mình không phải là TBK thôi mà.

----------


## Ledngochan

> 5, Em đã gặp trực tiếp phía bên gia đình, cụ thể là chị gái Hoàng nhưng k liên lạc được với nó và không biết đang ở đâu, có vài người hỏi em thông tin để liên lạc nhưng em xin từ chối vì đặt vào hoàn cảnh em là người có quen biết với phía gia đình khi sự việc đang lùm xùm như thế này em không muốn có những áp lực từ phía mọi người dồn vào những người thân trong gia đình Hoàng ( những người không làm ra chuyện đó ). E hoàn toàn không có ý giấu diếm thông tin, bao che nhưng phận sự của em là chỉ cung cấp những thông tin em biết cho lực lượng có chức năng khi được yêu cầu, chính vì vậy mong anh em hiểu và thông cảm không hỏi tới các vấn đề thông tin hay gia đình. Với những thông tin thu nhặt được em nghĩ mọi người có thể tự tìm hiểu được chuyện đó.


Không biết bạn cố tình che giấu hay bạn chưa nghĩ tới, chúng tôi đã tạo cơ hội cho Hoàng nên mới liên lạc với những người thân quen của Hoàng, nếu những người này không hợp tác, chúng tôi sẽ đưa ra pháp luật, mà đã đưa ra thì bạn cũng là người được mời để hợp tác đó. Chúng tôi sẽ làm tới cùng vụ này.

----------


## onion

bác CKD em login trong những trường hợp e mua món đồ của ai đó thì em sẽ đứng ra đặt gạch, nhưng dạo này em thường điện thoại trực tiếp nên gần như k login luôn chỉ lên coi bài như khách vãng lai, em rất ít login và viết bài chính vì vậy nên cũng đôi lần em nhờ Hoàng lấy đồ và đăng bán giúp em ( trong thời gian em với mọi người đều tin tưởng ở Hoàng). Vụ lùm xùm trước em tin tưởng ở Hoàng nên đứng ra nói đỡ, còn lần này sự việc đã hoàn toàn khác, bản thân em cũng cảm nhận sự việc đã tới mức nghiêm trọng, lòng tin đã không còn nữa. Admin và mọi người có sđt của em mà không nt, điện thoại trực tiếp để giải quyết thắc mắc nhanh gọn, đưa lên đây em không login phản hồi thì nghĩ rằng đồng lõa, em login phản hồi thì sẽ đòi đưa thông tin, biện pháp trong khi em cũng đang không biết tìm cách xử lý như thế nào ( em không login mặc dù có theo dõi bài từ đầu là như vậy). Em cũng có thiệt hại mà, có phải người không mất mát gì đâu mà không hiểu?
bác Lengochan em hoàn toàn không có ý định bao che, em cũng đã suy nghĩ rất tới, chỉ là em không muốn em chính là người đưa ra những thông tin đó trong khi mọi người có thể tự tìm hiểu được. Em thông báo tin này cho gia đình Hoàng để họ tìm cách tháo gỡ. Hiện tại thì chưa có bất cứ ai gặp và liên lạc được với Hoàng
Em được biết có bác nào đó nhắn tin fb cho các thành viên trong đội cùng với Hoàng nhưng cũng như em thôi, các em đó cũng không biết làm sao để liên lạc với Hoàng, cũng không biết giúp ra sao. Bây giờ em có nói nhẹ cho Hoàng thì mọi người nghĩ em thông đồng, nói nặng như anh em thì mọi người nghĩ em ở ác với người thân thiết đã coi như anh em (em nghĩ sao nói vậy). Em xin đứng ngoài cuộc này, không tranh luận, bàn hướng giải quyết mong mọi người hiểu và thông cảm hoàn cảnh của em hiện tại.

----------


## son_heinz

Theo dõi sự việc từ đầu tới giờ, em thấy các bác liên quan đến sự việc của TBK đều đang tìm cách để giải quyết sự việc theo hướng có lợi cho TBK.
Với số tiền lớn như vậy mà giải quyết theo pháp luật, thì ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến bản thân TBK và gia đình em ấy. Đặc biệt là em ấy còn rất trẻ, lại đang là SV.
Union nếu giúp đưa được thông tin liên lạc của gia đình TBK tới các bác liên quan nhằm tìm được hướng giải quyết thỏa đáng, không dính tới pháp luật thì cũng là giúp bạn của mình.
Thời hạn các bác dành cho TBK đã chốt. Bạn càng chậm trễ thì càng bất lợi cho bạn TBK thôi.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Cảnh báo, có bác phản hồi với em là có ngừoi lợi dụng hình ảnh của em để chào bán hàng với mục đích chiếm đoạt tài sản, nên các bác có gặp những hình ảnh sau mà không phải do em gửi thì nên cẩn thận ạ.

----------


## Tuancoi

Vân đã có bác đang chào em qua zalo mấy con servo trong thùng carton có chử duy tân của bác

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cảnh báo, có bác phản hồi với em là có ngừoi lợi dụng hình ảnh của em để chào bán hàng với mục đích chiếm đoạt tài sản, nên các bác có gặp những hình ảnh sau mà không phải do em gửi thì nên cẩn thận ạ.


Hi, chừ có cảnh báo cũng chậm mất rồi  :Big Grin: 
Một phương pháp kiểm tra chính chủ bằng cách yêu cầu chụp góc chụp khác, vị trí khác, mã số v.v.....
Hoặc ghi nhớ không gian bối cảnh của các lần mua trước, ví dụ nền gạch .....
Mà tốt hơn hết là COD hoặc dịch vụ trung gian

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em nghĩ nên có cái tag hoặc thêm thông tin vào hình ảnh trước khi bán hàng. Sau này em cũng sẽ làm vậy để phòng trường hợp như bác Quảng  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuancoi

Bác quangnguyên nên mở topic riêng để cảnh báo ae.  Topic này để giải quyết vụ này cho xong đã.

----------


## ducduy9104

Google có cho tìm kiếm bằng hình ảnh mà các bác không dùng cho lẹ, bảo đảm là tìm ra tận gốc bức hình  :Wink:

----------


## hung1706

Em đã theo dõi những cmt từ bác PRO và bác Onion cũng như các bác khác nữa, có lẽ chúng ta đang căng thẳng nên mọi việc rối rắm quá nhỉ  :Big Grin: 
Em xin chân thành cảm ơn bác Onion đã lên sóng và giải tỏa những khúc mắc còn đang vướng lại !
Thế nên vấn đề bây giờ là việc tập trung giải quyết vấn đề của bác TBK-11. Em xin có vài đề nghị thế này.
1- Do cùng nền gạch => em không biết có phải bác ở chung phòng với bác TBK-11 hay không. Nếu là có thì em nghĩ sẽ còn những món đồ mà bác ấy đã mua và đang để lại (ai lại xách mấy cái đồ ve chai này đi bỏ chốn phải không ạ  :Big Grin: ). Thiết nghĩ bác Onion xin kiểm tra lại hàng hóa xem sao nhé.
2- Các bác đã tập hợp thông tin khá đầy đủ nhưng em thấy tập trung tiền bạc khá khá, còn hàng hóa thì gửi mua gì cũng còn mập mờ. Thế nên các bác vui lòng gửi thông tin món hàng đã giao dịch để tìm cách giải quyết thỏa đáng.
3- Sau khi đã kiểm kê đầy đủ thì nhờ bác Onion gửi hàng đến cho các bác đang hóng chờ mòn mỏi thông tin món hàng nhé. Điều này sẽ gây khó khăn cho bác nhưng mong bác sẽ cố gắng vì đây là sân chơi mở nên sẽ càng được mọi thành viên trân trọng việc bác đã làm giúp mọi người.

Em thiết nghĩ tất cả chúng ta hợp tác trên tinh thần hữu nghị, chuyện lớn hóa nhỏ, chuyện nhỏ thì xé thành bé bé từ từ sẽ ổn cả ạ. Vì vậy kính mong bác Onion sẽ tiếp tục vì cộng đồng cũng như giúp đỡ bác TBK-11 càng giảm được bao nhiêu số tiền càng tốt (có thể số tiền sẽ nhỏ lại và các vấn đề sau cũng nhẹ nhàng).

Cá nhân em từ trước nay cũng chưa công bố vì biết chẳng giúp được gì mà chỉ gây thêm rắc rối cho TBK-11 nên tiền bạc thì em bỏ qua cho gọn. Nay em xin công bố là cũng có giao dịch với bác TBK-11 là 4 cây vitme ngắn như hình :

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/75...ot-vitme/page2

Chân thành cảm ơn !

----------


## Tuancoi

Tình hình đến đâu mà yên ắng quá nhỉ?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Anh Quảng nên tạo topic cảnh báo lừa đảo, còn ai dc chào hàng thì công bố thông tin, số đt người chào hàng luôn để anh em biết mà tránh, nhiều người đang cảm thấy quá dễ lừa gạc anh em trên diễn đàn mình rồi. Sau này giao dịch anh em nên tìm hiểu kỹ thành viên bán hàng.

Em nghĩ vấn đề lừa đảo này là ko thể tránh khỏi trên các diễn đàn mạng, chứng tỏ diễn đàn có sự phát triển so với ngày xưa. Anh em lại càng phải cẩn thận tránh bị lợi dụng.

----------


## Tuancoi

> bác CKD em login trong những trường hợp e mua món đồ của ai đó thì em sẽ đứng ra đặt gạch, nhưng dạo này em thường điện thoại trực tiếp nên gần như k login luôn chỉ lên coi bài như khách vãng lai, em rất ít login và viết bài chính vì vậy nên cũng đôi lần em nhờ Hoàng lấy đồ và đăng bán giúp em ( trong thời gian em với mọi người đều tin tưởng ở Hoàng). Vụ lùm xùm trước em tin tưởng ở Hoàng nên đứng ra nói đỡ, còn lần này sự việc đã hoàn toàn khác, bản thân em cũng cảm nhận sự việc đã tới mức nghiêm trọng, lòng tin đã không còn nữa. Admin và mọi người có sđt của em mà không nt, điện thoại trực tiếp để giải quyết thắc mắc nhanh gọn, đưa lên đây em không login phản hồi thì nghĩ rằng đồng lõa, em login phản hồi thì sẽ đòi đưa thông tin, biện pháp trong khi em cũng đang không biết tìm cách xử lý như thế nào ( em không login mặc dù có theo dõi bài từ đầu là như vậy). Em cũng có thiệt hại mà, có phải người không mất mát gì đâu mà không hiểu?
> bác Lengochan em hoàn toàn không có ý định bao che, em cũng đã suy nghĩ rất tới, chỉ là em không muốn em chính là người đưa ra những thông tin đó trong khi mọi người có thể tự tìm hiểu được. Em thông báo tin này cho gia đình Hoàng để họ tìm cách tháo gỡ. Hiện tại thì chưa có bất cứ ai gặp và liên lạc được với Hoàng
> Em được biết có bác nào đó nhắn tin fb cho các thành viên trong đội cùng với Hoàng nhưng cũng như em thôi, các em đó cũng không biết làm sao để liên lạc với Hoàng, cũng không biết giúp ra sao. Bây giờ em có nói nhẹ cho Hoàng thì mọi người nghĩ em thông đồng, nói nặng như anh em thì mọi người nghĩ em ở ác với người thân thiết đã coi như anh em (em nghĩ sao nói vậy). Em xin đứng ngoài cuộc này, không tranh luận, bàn hướng giải quyết mong mọi người hiểu và thông cảm hoàn cảnh của em hiện tại.


Nói như vậy là bạn xem như không biết gì hết cho khoẻ thân. Trong khi bạn là người biết nhiều nhất. Che dấu cũng đồng nghĩa với tội đồng lõa. Khi chuyện ra đến công an thì chắc bạn sẽ là người đầu tiên được gọi và bị hỏi cung nhiều nhất. Mình nghĩ cũng ko dễ thở đầu. Mình cũng rất mong chuyện này kết thúc có hậu nhưng nếu ko có sự hợp tác nhiệt tình của bạn thì sẽ khó đấy....

----------


## onion

> Nói như vậy là bạn xem như không biết gì hết cho khoẻ thân. Trong khi bạn là người biết nhiều nhất. Che dấu cũng đồng nghĩa với tội đồng lõa. Khi chuyện ra đến công an thì chắc bạn sẽ là người đầu tiên được gọi và bị hỏi cung nhiều nhất. Mình nghĩ cũng ko dễ thở đầu. Mình cũng rất mong chuyện này kết thúc có hậu nhưng nếu ko có sự hợp tác nhiệt tình của bạn thì sẽ khó đấy....


Bác Tuancoi nghĩ vậy ah? bác nghĩ nói gì cũng được hay sao? Tôi không phải con nít để bác đem những lời lẽ đó nói với tôi. Bác có là nạn nhân không? bản thân tôi cũng là nạn nhân tôi còn chưa biết xử lý sao mà bác nói vậy ah? bác nên cân nhắc đi
Gửi bác Hưng, mình cũng đã trao đổi qua với tradacnc về việc thu nhặt những j còn sót lại để gửi cho ae, nhưng có vấn đề khúc mắc là khi có nhiều người cùng mua 1 món thì xử lý sao? còn món vít me của bác bữa qua nhà thấy có nha. Và nói thật em cũng bận, chạy qua chạy lại lấy đồ rồi đem đi gửi
Nếu các bác thống nhất chuyện lên list những người mua đồ thì e cũng sẽ lên list những món đồ còn sót lại, trong trường hợp không có đồ đó hoặc nhiều người mua một món thì ae tự thỏa thuận giải quyết với nhau em không giải quyết những chuyện đó, em chỉ đứng ra chuyển giúp các món còn lại. Em sẽ thu xếp 1 ngày ship phương trang hoặc kerry cho những ai ở xa ( người nhận thanh toán) những người ở gần có thể tới tự lấy ( (1 em tới nhà Hoàng lấy, đem ra quán cf nào đó cho ae. 2 em qua lấy đem về nhà riêng (2 khoảng 3 ngày nữa mới làm dc) rồi các bác qua nhà em lấy để giải đáp thắc mắc của các bác luôn))
Bác Hưng đã giao dịch ngã tư Thủ Đức 1 lần, chắc bác qua lấy dc khỏi ship nha.

----------

hung1706

----------


## Tuan Kieu

em ko liên quan , nhưng thấy rằng nhận tiền,nhận gạch của người khác mà chưa hoàn thành thì cứ cảm giác ko yên tâm thế nào ấy . Cả khi đã chuyển rồi vẫn sợ mất hàng ,vì như vậy ko có hàng để đền cho bác ấy . Tiền trả lại được mà niềm tin đã mất có lấy lại được đâu . 
 Đây là một kinh nghiệm , có lẽ sẽ rút ,rút mãi , rút nũa quá .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ledngochan

Nếu còn nhờ onion ship dùm, vì trước khi có chủ đề này 2 ngày Hoàng có nói đủ hàng và đã chụp hình gửi mình: 
1, Xilanh 500:       4pcsx200.000=800.000
2, Khởi động từ:      14c*50.000=700.000
3, Cảm biến:           20c*15.000=300.000
4, Cụm 16 rơle 24V: 1c*120.000=120.000 (đổi từ nguồn 24V sang)
5, Van khí nén:         6c*70.000=420.000







Phí ship Hoàng có nói free vì trễ.

----------


## CNC PRO

CNC PRO xin góp ý thế này:
1. Các bạn nên tổng kết (cập nhật) lại nhưng người có liên quan và thuộc nhóm bị hại. Tức liệu kê lại xem bạn nào có giao dịch với TBK-11 mà thất bại. Giá trị giao dịch là bao nhiêu. Phần này CNC PRO nghĩ nên công khai cho mọi thành viên đều biết.
2. Tổng kết chi tiết giao dịch. Liệt kê lại giao dịch của những người có liên quan. Mọi người tự chứng minh giá trị giao dịch, sản phẩm giao dịch để tổng kết các giao dịch trùng lập. Một món hàng cho nhiều người.
3. Như onion có nói, có thể giúp khảo sát những món còn sót lại của TBK-11, có thể cùng tham gia hổ trợ khắc phục hậu quả. Nhưng onion vẫn không tự xác định phải làm thế nào mới đúng cũng như không có nhiều thời gian tham gia chiến dịch.

4. Phần này có thể quan trọng nhất. Có thể việc công khai giao dịch, thảo luận tìm cách giải quyết sẽ khó khăn nếu diễn ra công khai. BQT đề xuất thế này.
- Nhanh chóng tập hợp những thành viên bị hại. Chốt lại danh sách.
- BQT sẽ thành lập phòng họp kín, chỉ những thành viên có liên quan mới theo dõi và gởi tin được (ngoài các thành viên bị hại, chỉ AD là thành viên duy nhất thuộc BQT theo dõi). Các nội dung 2 & 3 sẽ được thực hiện trong phòng họp này (phòng họp kín).
- Các bạn sẽ trao đổi cụ thể & chi tiết hơn các thoả thuận như gợi ý trên. Cũng như đưa ra phương hướng giải quyết.
- Sau khi có kết luận, BQT sẽ công khai quyết định giải quyết chung của tập thể. Bảo mật và lưu LOG các thông tin chi tiết cũng như các thông tin có liên quan đến cá nhân của mỗi thành viên liên quan.

Hy vọng với cách thức này, những thành viên có liên quan sẽ trao đổi thẵng thắn hơn. Nhanh chóng có kết luận chung.
Tạm đề nghị bạn H-D tổng hợp giúp thành viên bị hại tại bài viết #1 và PM báo giúp cho AD.
AD sẽ nhanh chóng thiết lập phòng họp kín cho các bạn. Dự kiến phòng họp sẽ có thể đi vào hoạt động trong ngày hôm nay. Khi vào hoạt động sẽ có thông báo chính thức.

Trân trọng!

----------

anhxco, h-d, hung1706, Ledngochan

----------


## onion

> Nếu còn nhờ onion ship dùm, vì trước khi có chủ đề này 2 ngày Hoàng có nói đủ hàng và đã chụp hình gửi mình: 
> 1, Xilanh 500:       4pcsx200.000=800.000
> 2, Khởi động từ:      14c*50.000=700.000
> 3, Cảm biến:           20c*15.000=300.000
> 4, Cụm 16 rơle 24V: 1c*120.000=120.000 (đổi từ nguồn 24V sang)
> 5, Van khí nén:         6c*70.000=420.000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Đồng ý là nếu trễ sẽ free ship, nhưng cái này em gửi giùm anh, k phải em trễ nên em chỉ đem ra phương trang hoặc kerry rồi ghi bill người nhận thanh toán cho anh. Em sẽ kiểm tra xem còn đồ của a không, nếu còn em sẽ gửi, em không chịu phí ship cho ai cả.
Nhưng nếu không còn thì ae nên thông cảm, đừng lôi em ra hỏi tại sao không còn? kiếm hàng gửi cho ae nha. Mỗi người một công việc, trong vòng 2 ngày nữa em sẽ qua nhà Hoàng cập nhật tình hình hàng hóa cho ae ( hôm trước em qua thì thấy còn dc servo và vit me như a Hưng gửi hình, ray trượt con lăn ở ngoài, còn các món khác em không rõ vì k khui, k kiểm tra khi chưa có sự đồng ý trong lúc chị Hoàng đang bối rối e không hỏi), phương án giải quyết khác em không bàn tới, ae trên này tự thống nhất với nhau để có những quyết định mà anh em cho là hợp lí.

----------

hung1706

----------


## anhxco

> CNC PRO xin góp ý thế này:
> 1. Các bạn nên tổng kết (cập nhật) lại nhưng người có liên quan và thuộc nhóm bị hại. Tức liệu kê lại xem bạn nào có giao dịch với TBK-11 mà thất bại. Giá trị giao dịch là bao nhiêu. Phần này CNC PRO nghĩ nên công khai cho mọi thành viên đều biết.
> 2. Tổng kết chi tiết giao dịch. Liệt kê lại giao dịch của những người có liên quan. Mọi người tự chứng minh giá trị giao dịch, sản phẩm giao dịch để tổng kết các giao dịch trùng lập. Một món hàng cho nhiều người.
> 3. Như onion có nói, có thể giúp khảo sát những món còn sót lại của TBK-11, có thể cùng tham gia hổ trợ khắc phục hậu quả. Nhưng onion vẫn không tự xác định phải làm thế nào mới đúng cũng như không có nhiều thời gian tham gia chiến dịch.
> 
> 4. Phần này có thể quan trọng nhất. Có thể việc công khai giao dịch, thảo luận tìm cách giải quyết sẽ khó khăn nếu diễn ra công khai. BQT đề xuất thế này.
> - Nhanh chóng tập hợp những thành viên bị hại. Chốt lại danh sách.
> - BQT sẽ thành lập phòng họp kín, chỉ những thành viên có liên quan mới theo dõi và gởi tin được (ngoài các thành viên bị hại, chỉ AD là thành viên duy nhất thuộc BQT theo dõi). Các nội dung 2 & 3 sẽ được thực hiện trong phòng họp này (phòng họp kín).
> - Các bạn sẽ trao đổi cụ thể & chi tiết hơn các thoả thuận như gợi ý trên. Cũng như đưa ra phương hướng giải quyết.
> ...


Rất đồng tình với admin!
Thank admin!

----------


## tcm

Phần của em bao gồm:
11 cây vít me và 02 hộp số hamonic = 5,5 triệu.
16 bộ đông cơ servo dc 68w và 07 nguồn dc 24v = 8,5 triệu.
Tổng cộng = 14 triệu.
Em chuyển tiền làm 3 lần.
Lần 1 = 5,5 triệu.
; 
Lần 2 = 6,5 triệu.
Lần 3 = 2 triệu.

Tkhoản:56110000505212. Phạm Văn Cường BIDV Sơn Trà Đà Nẵng.
Giao dịch của em với TBK11 bằng tin nhắn và zalo.

----------


## duytrungcdt

đây là câu chuyện của em các bác ah
em mua cặp động cơ servo có phanh 400w và 6 con khởi tổng 9050000
trăm sự nhờ các bác em ở xa ko biết phải ntn
thank all

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bác Tuancoi nghĩ vậy ah? bác nghĩ nói gì cũng được hay sao? Tôi không phải con nít để bác đem những lời lẽ đó nói với tôi. Bác có là nạn nhân không? bản thân tôi cũng là nạn nhân tôi còn chưa biết xử lý sao mà bác nói vậy ah? bác nên cân nhắc đi
> Gửi bác Hưng, mình cũng đã trao đổi qua với tradacnc về việc thu nhặt những j còn sót lại để gửi cho ae, nhưng có vấn đề khúc mắc là khi có nhiều người cùng mua 1 món thì xử lý sao? còn món vít me của bác bữa qua nhà thấy có nha. Và nói thật em cũng bận, chạy qua chạy lại lấy đồ rồi đem đi gửi
> Nếu các bác thống nhất chuyện lên list những người mua đồ thì e cũng sẽ lên list những món đồ còn sót lại, trong trường hợp không có đồ đó hoặc nhiều người mua một món thì ae tự thỏa thuận giải quyết với nhau em không giải quyết những chuyện đó, em chỉ đứng ra chuyển giúp các món còn lại. Em sẽ thu xếp 1 ngày ship phương trang hoặc kerry cho những ai ở xa ( người nhận thanh toán) những người ở gần có thể tới tự lấy ( (1 em tới nhà Hoàng lấy, đem ra quán cf nào đó cho ae. 2 em qua lấy đem về nhà riêng (2 khoảng 3 ngày nữa mới làm dc) rồi các bác qua nhà em lấy để giải đáp thắc mắc của các bác luôn))
> Bác Hưng đã giao dịch ngã tư Thủ Đức 1 lần, chắc bác qua lấy dc khỏi ship nha.


Tôi xuy nghĩ rất thấu đáo khi nói ra những điều đó. Những câu cuối cùng của bạn là :Frown:  em xin đứng ngoài cuộc này, không tránh luận, bàn hướng giải quyết. Mong mọi người hiểu và thông cảm Hoàng cảnh của em hiện tại." nó mẫu thuận với những gì bạn làm hiên tại bẫy giờ, tại sao lúc đó bạn không nói là bạn có khả năng giúp mọi người, dù chỉ được một phần nhỏ. Còn việc tôi nói ban la ngừoi bị hỏi cung nhiều nhất là lời của 1 người bạn làm cảnh sát hình sự của tôi đã tư vấn cho tôi, tôi chỉ nhắc cho bạn vậy thôi. Thấy bạn đã cố gắng giúp đỡ mọi người tôi rất mừng vì cuối cùng sự việc đã có dấu hiệu tốt lên. Bạn hãy xem đó là 1 lời nhắc nhở tốt có tính xây dựng và hi vọng bạn sẽ ko dừng lại ở những việc trên mà còn giúp mọi người nhiều hơn.

----------


## Tuancoi

Rất đồng tình với ý kiến của Admin.

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi cái ảnh 4 bộ servo là của mình chứng minh với em nó là mình đã dư servo nên không mua nữa  :Big Grin: 
Có 1 cái ảnh 1 thùng xốp anpha nữa

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!

Phòng họp dành cho các bạn đã được thiết lập. Chỉ những người có liên quan trực tiếp (là người bị hại hoặc người có tham gia hổ trợ khắc phục hậu quả mới cho thể xem và trao đổi trong chủ đề). Vui lòng lick vào link bên dưới.

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/80...nh-vien-TBK-11

* Những thành viên có liên quan được liệt kê ở bài #1 mặc định sẽ được đưa vào danh sách.
* Nếu các bạn là bị hại nhưng không truy cập được chủ đề trên. Xin trình bày nội dung giao dịch với CNC PRO qua PM. CNC PRO sẽ cập nhật sanh sách để các bạn có thể cùng tham gia.
* Các thông tin liên quan các bạn có thể viết trực tiếp ở chủ đề này khoặc trong khu vực riêng (link trên) nếu các bạn cảm thấy ngại public thông tin.
* Những động thái cụ thể vẫn sẽ được cập nhật tại chủ đề này, sau khi có sự thống nhất từ những thành viên có liên quan

Việc cập nhật sẽ hoàn tất sau 30 phút. Kể từ khi có thông báo này.
*Vì thao tác dồn bài viết bị lỗi, đã mất chủ đề. Chủ đề (link) mới đã được cập nhật.*

----------

anhxco, hung1706, Ledngochan

----------


## hung1706

Dạ em cũng là người bị hại...T.T
Em có giao dịch 4 cây vitme trị giá 1tr8 và đc fix 200k còn lại số tiền là 1tr6 ạ.
Thanks admin!

----------


## CNC PRO

Và những thành viên sau đây có thể theo dõi được chủ đề này.
H-Dtradacncanhxcoduytrungcdtngocanhld2802hieunguyenkhamTuancoiHuunhiemLedngochantcmhung1706
Danh sách sẽ được cập nhật. Các bạn phát hiện thiếu xin nhắc nhở để bổ xung.

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/80...nh-vien-TBK-11

----------


## minhhung999

em mua driver rkd514l-c +motor pk596 ...mất hết 1tr100k mà chưa có hàng ạ
e đã cmt những trang trước đó anh Admin ơi

----------


## anhxco

> Chào các bạn!
> 
> Phòng họp dành cho các bạn đã được thiết lập. Chỉ những người có liên quan trực tiếp (là người bị hại hoặc người có tham gia hổ trợ khắc phục hậu quả mới cho thể xem và trao đổi trong chủ đề). Vui lòng lick vào link bên dưới.
> 
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/80...nh-vien-TBK-11
> 
> * Những thành viên có liên quan được liệt kê ở bài #1 mặc định sẽ được đưa vào danh sách.
> * Nếu các bạn là bị hại nhưng không truy cập được chủ đề trên. Xin trình bày nội dung giao dịch với CNC PRO qua PM. CNC PRO sẽ cập nhật sanh sách để các bạn có thể cùng tham gia.
> * Các thông tin liên quan các bạn có thể viết trực tiếp ở chủ đề này khoặc trong khu vực riêng (link trên) nếu các bạn cảm thấy ngại public thông tin.
> ...


Em có đề nghị cụ admin add thêm cụ @onion vào nhé.
Về topic mới admin e xin phép có ý kiến thế này:
Topic này e nghĩ  nên tập trung vào việc các bác liên quan( người bị hại) đưa ra các bằng chứng giao dịch mua hàng cũng như giá trị hàng hóa để:
- Những người liên quan có ý định giúp bạn TBK khắc phục hậu quả dựa vào đó nắm thông tin và xác thực ( như bác @onion chẳng hạn)
- Một phần là tư liệu ( hay bằng chứng) nếu sau này các cơ quan chức năng cần.
KHông nên trao đổi ngoài lề làm loãng topic.
Và sau khi đã có thảo luận cũng như các tư liệu đầy đủ nhờ cụ admin khóa chủ đề luôn cho nó chắc.
Thanks!

----------


## onion

> Em có đề nghị cụ admin add thêm cụ @onion vào nhé.
> Về topic mới admin e xin phép có ý kiến thế này:
> Topic này e nghĩ  nên tập trung vào việc các bác liên quan( người bị hại) đưa ra các bằng chứng giao dịch mua hàng cũng như giá trị hàng hóa để:
> - Những người liên quan có ý định giúp bạn TBK khắc phục hậu quả dựa vào đó nắm thông tin và xác thực ( như bác @onion chẳng hạn)
> - Một phần là tư liệu ( hay bằng chứng) nếu sau này các cơ quan chức năng cần.
> KHông nên trao đổi ngoài lề làm loãng topic.
> Và sau khi đã có thảo luận cũng như các tư liệu đầy đủ nhờ cụ admin khóa chủ đề luôn cho nó chắc.
> Thanks!


Hiện tại em chưa vào dc bài viết đó và bị giới hạn

----------

h-d

----------


## CNC PRO

* cập nhật onion và minhhung999 vào danh sách.
Xin lỗi, vì sức khoẻ nên online qua điện thoại. Có nhiều việc không xử lý tốt được.

----------


## Ledngochan

Đầu tuần rồi, onion giúp chuyển những gì còn xót của TBK cho những người bị hại nhé, cảm ơn bạn nhiều.

----------


## onion

Gửi các bác, bác ledngochan, bây giờ em k biết món nào của ai và cũng không biết các bác tính như thế nào để em gửi, e cứ lu bu và các bác cũng k quyết sao là tình trạng sẽ chậm đó

----------


## Ledngochan

Hôm qua em nó đăng bán xong lại xóa bài luôn:

----------


## GORLAK

Chắc lại vớ đc con gà nào đó xong lại lặn tiếp

----------


## thuhanoi

Tưởng đâu xong xuôi hết rồi chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## truongkiet

ko ai xử lí ah

----------


## conga

Các bác thuê bảo kê ko? :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Không biết các bác xử lý thế nào, nhưng theo em thì báo nhà trường và CA để bác ấy ko lừa đảo thêm ai nữa đi ah...

----------


## hoahong102

Theo mình 
1 báo nhà trường, làm cái đơn gừi công an
2 tổng hợp các thông tin tóm tắt lại, thêm cái ảnh, đăng truy nã nên các diễn đàn công nghệ+ face....
Với kiểu lừa đảo ko hối cải, chẳng buồn quan tâm hậu quả thì cứ phải chặn hết đường lừa đảo, dạy cho một bài học nhớ đời
Ông nào bị dính phốt nhiều nhất thì chủ trì, các bạn khác phụ thêm

----------


## Chienthao879

Các bác ko tập trung làm đơn cho nó đi đi ko nó còn lừa thêm đấy . Ko còn cơ hội j cho nó đâu. Em vừa bị lừa xong 2tri đặt mua van điện. Các bác có thông tin j lh em:0936463942.

----------


## Chienthao879

> Các bác ko tập trung làm đơn cho nó đi đi ko nó còn lừa thêm đấy . Ko còn cơ hội j cho nó đâu. Em vừa bị lừa xong 2tri đặt mua van điện. Các bác có thông tin j lh em:0936463942.


Em vừa bị nó lừa hồm 15/6 và e bita nó vẫn típ tục lừa

----------


## Ledngochan

Mấy bác im ắng lắm, không thấy động tĩnh gì.

----------


## GORLAK

Chuyển vào phòng họp kín hết rồi các bác, BQT đang tìm hướng giải quyết.

----------


## phuongmd

Cụ lại về
http://webdien.com/d/showthread.php?t=91613

----------

tuan6868

----------


## ahdvip

họp kín có vẻ ko hợp lý, khá nhiều người suýt là nạn nhân, và cần để nhiều người biết và cảnh giác hơn. Như hiện tại anh em đưa tin thì vẫn chứng nào tật nấy, hạn chế thông tin chỉ là có lợi cho kẻ gian mà thôi.

----------


## CNC PRO

Họp kín. Tại sao phải làm thế?
1. Đây không phải hành động bao che cho TBK mà nhằm bảo vệ các bị hại. Diễn đàn là nơi công khai, bị hại có nhiều thông tin cá nhân không tiện công khai. Do đó trao đổi trong phòng họp hạn chế mọi người sẽ thoải mái hơn.
2. Cô động. Như chuyên mục này, những người không liên quan đều cho ý kiến. Điều đó là tốt, tuy nhiên cụ thể lại không tốt vì sự việc chưa có kết luận. Người không liên quan cho ý kiến chỉ làm loãng hơn chủ đề, theo dõi sẽ khó khăn hơn.
3. Có nhiều mục tiêu hành động khi thảo luận cần hạn chế người xem.
4. Phần lớn nội dung sự việc đã được đề cập tại chủ đề này. Và chủ đề này vẫn mở để mọi người cùng tham gia. Vậy còn điều gì chưa hợp lý? Các bạn phát hiện được hành tung của TBK vẫn tham gia góp ý.

Đến giờ.. tuy các bị hại có đạt một số điểm đồng thuận để giải quyết. Nhưng còn nhiều khó khăn chưa giải quyết được nên *mọi chuyện vẫn chưa kết thúc*.
Ngay cả việc mua bán diễn ra trên chính diễn đàn thì mỗi cá nhân phải tự đề cao cảnh giác, phải tự biến mình thành người tiêu dùng thông minh, phải tự bảo vệ lấy mình. Chưa nói đến việc mua bán diễn ra trên các mạng xã hội khác.

----------


## Ledngochan

Ai tố giác, góp ý cứ đưa lên đây (phòng hở), ai bị hại thì xin vào phòng (kín) để hội ý ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, các cụ ko báo công an? Giờ lừa đảo qua mạng vẫn có thể xử lý được mà?

* Trích từ cty luật Minh Khuê *
Điều 139 BLHS 1999 quy định về tội lừa đảo chiếm đoạt tài sản, theo đó:

"1. Người nào bằng thủ đoạn gian dối chiếm đoạt tài sản của người khác có giá trị từ năm trăm nghìn đồng đến dưới năm mươi triệu đồng hoặc dưới năm trăm nghìn đồng nhưng gây hậu quả nghiêm trọng hoặc đã bị xử phạt hành chính về hành vi chiếm đoạt hoặc đã bị kết án về tội chiếm đoạt tài sản, chưa được xoá án tích mà còn vi phạm, thì bị phạt cải tạo không giam giữ đến ba năm hoặc phạt tù từ  sáu tháng đến ba năm.

2. Phạm tội thuộc một trong các trường hợp sau đây, thì bị phạt tù từ hai năm đến bảy năm:

a) Có tổ chức;

b) Có tính chất chuyên nghiệp;

c) Tái phạm nguy hiểm;

d) Lợi dụng chức vụ, quyền hạn hoặc lợi dụng danh nghĩa cơ quan, tổ chức;

đ) Dùng thủ đoạn xảo quyệt;

e) Chiếm đoạt tài sản có giá trị từ năm mươi triệu đồng đến dưới hai trăm triệu đồng;

g) Gây hậu quả nghiêm trọng.

3. Phạm tội thuộc một  trong các trường hợp sau đây, thì bị phạt tù từ bảy năm đến mười lăm năm:

a) Chiếm đoạt tài sản có giá trị từ hai trăm triệu đồng đến dưới năm trăm triệu đồng;

b) Gây hậu quả rất nghiêm trọng.

4. Phạm tội thuộc một trong các trường hợp sau đây,  thì bị phạt tù từ mười hai năm đến hai mươi năm, tù chung thân hoặc tử hình:

a) Chiếm đoạt tài sản có giá trị từ năm trăm triệu đồng trở lên;

b) Gây hậu quả đặc biệt nghiêm trọng.

5. Người phạm tội còn có thể bị phạt tiền từ mười triệu đồng đến một trăm triệu đồng, tịch thu một phần hoặc toàn bộ tài sản, bị cấm đảm nhiệm chức vụ, cấm hành nghề hoặc làm công việc nhất định từ một năm đến năm năm."

Trong trường hợp của bạn, thông qua hoạt động mua bán hàng hóa, người bán hàng đã dùng thủ đoạn gian dối bằng cách là yêu cầu bạn chuyển tiền sau đó sẽ chuyển hàng nhưng sau khi bạn thực hiện nghĩa vụ chuyển tiền thì người đó lại không thực hiện nghĩa vụ chuyển hàng của mình. Hành vi này nhằm chiếm đoạt số tiền của bạn là 700.000 đồng. Đầy đủ dấu hiệu cấu thành Tội lừa đảo chiếm đoạt tài sản theo Điều 139 BLHS 1999. Bạn có thể tố giác tội phạm đến cơ quan công an về hành vi này.

Chúng tôi hy vọng rằng, ý kiến tư vấn của chúng tôi sẽ giúp làm sáng tỏ các vấn đề mà bạn đang quan tâm. Trên từng vấn đề cụ thể, nếu bạn cần tham khảo thêm ý kiến chuyên môn của chúng tôi, xin hãy liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi theo địa chỉ email lienhe@luatminhkhue.vn hoặc qua Tổng đài tư vấn 1900 6162.

----------


## Ga con

Em thấy trong lúc chưa báo công an các cụ ấy xử lý phéng cái tang vật rồi. Giờ còn gì mà trình báo ta.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Mấy bác ấy định xử lý trong êm đẹp.. hoặc vì lý do gì đó... Nên mọi việc vẫn dậm chân tại chổ.

----------

tuan6868

----------


## inhainha

Mình thấy cách này là hợp lý nhất. Mấy bác cử ngươi truy bắt được đem giao lên công an. Mấy bác làm cách gì cũng được, miễn bắt được người đem giao lên công an thì họ mới xử lý, còn nếu không mấy bác làm đơn tố cáo thì có lẽ đến mùa quýt công an mới thụ lý hồ sơ cho các bác.

----------


## Trịnhminh

Mấy bác mà cần bắt thằng này thì liên hệ với em nhé .nói rõ cụ thể món hàng bị lừa và số tiền và địa chỉ .

----------


## Nam CNC

bác Trinhminh làm nghề gì mà lợi hại quá , em nhớ cái tên bác rồi đó , sau này đánh ghen hay đòi nợ em nhờ bác.... heheh . Giỡn chút thôi , cũng hỏi bác , có cao kiến gì giúp anh em thì nói rõ chứ anh em trên đây sợ bạo lực lắm.

----------


## solero

Hắn vẫn đang tiếp tục đi lừa người khác chứng tỏ hắn không coi các bác ra cái ... gì. Dùng biện pháp mạnh thôi.

----------

conga

----------


## ketnoj

> Hắn vẫn đang tiếp tục đi lừa người khác chứng tỏ hắn không coi các bác ra cái ... gì. Dùng biện pháp mạnh thôi.


Chắc có chuyện gia đình hay sao đó mấy bác đừng nóng vội.

----------


## Tuancoi

Đã khá lâu rùi bạn ạ! Số điện thoai bên trên điện không bắt máy. Mấy bác trong miền trong có bác nào giúp đc vụ này ko?

----------


## solero

> Chắc có chuyện gia đình hay sao đó mấy bác đừng nóng vội.Có thể liên hệ số điện thoại cũ xem được không 0903979863 Hoặc liên hệ 0978862537 HoangKhuong569 là e ruột H đó.


Lừa của anh em trên này gần 100 triệu, không liên lạc được mấy tháng rồi. Giờ thi thoảng vẫn bật Zalo tiếp tục lừa người khác.

Bác không hiểu rõ hoặc không trong chăn nên mới bình tĩnh. Bác thử nằm trong chăn xem rận nó bò đầy người không?

----------


## conga

Mấy bác mất xiền thì hãy liên hệ với CA-rồi từ thằng Ngân hàng sẽ tìm ra thông tin nhà cửa của nó
Theo e nghĩ thằng này nó rơi vào tội lừa đảo chiếm đoạt tài sản- Cho nó bóc lịch đê. ( e hỏi ngu tý tay này có phải là hoangkhoiart vs hoangmobiado ko thế mấy bác)

----------


## name.love

Tý ăn hành
Bác ý bận đi lừa thôi ạ

----------


## anhxco

Báo cáo các bác, bên topic kín bàn về vụ này, một số ae đã quyết cho e nó ra tòa rồi, bác Tuấn còi đã hỏi một số người bạn công an làm về hình sự và công nghệ cao, nói chung là thủ tục khá đơn giản, người đâu gửi đơn đấy, k cần phải vào TP HCM, việc còn lại là của công an, hiện đang chờ 1 số ngừoi bị hại thống nhất nữa là tiến hành à. Nói chung là vẫn phải cứ bình tĩnh, e tưởng e nó lặn rồi, chứ thế này thì tội k cãi đc nè, mấy a CA thích lắm  :Smile: 
@name.love: bạn lưu lại những tin nhắn với Hoangkuro giúp nhé, đấy chắc chắn là những tình tiết giúp e nó tăng thêm tội  :Smile:

----------


## name.love

Nếu giúp dc gì e xi giúp ạ, tiện thể e xin xóa cmt để tránh rút dây động rừng ạ

----------


## Tuancoi

Chỉ chờ thời gian thôi. Ít nhất là tầm 2-3 năm

----------


## tranminhlong

kể ra thì mình là người may mắn nhất trong số các bác "dính phốt" ở đây.trước khi bác HD mở topic này để cảnh báo 1  tháng,mình đã bị dính của thành viên TBK này hơn 10 triệu.em nó lấy lý do hết sức đơn giản để thông báo cho mình biết tin "hàng của anh có người đến lấy,em giao luôn cho người ta rồi".1 chiêu trò mà chắc hẳn có nhiều bác cũng nhận được câu trả lời tương tự trên đây?
may là sau khi sự việc xảy ra em làm căng và mở topic để cảnh báo em nó.em nó sợ 1 phần,1 phần là cũng vẫn còn xoay chuyển được nên hẹn trả lại tiền sau ít hôm và hứa sẽ bồi thường 1 triệu cho lỗi lầm đó.khoảng gần 1 tuần sau em nó cũng chuyển trả lại hết và cả 1 triệu bồi thường nữa.
sau vụ đó em nó bị mod treo bài nên phải bán hàng trả tiền sau khi người mua nhận được hàng.mình cũng mua ủng hộ em nó thêm 1 vài món nữa với điều kiện là nhận được hàng mới thanh toán.sau 1 vài lần bán hàng uy tín trở lại thì em nó làm hốt 1 mẻ quá lớn của các bác.bõ công làm thì làm 1 vụ cho ra trò???
kể ra thì thằng em TBK này gan to quá,không biết sợ là gì.khi mọi người đang tìm hướng giải quyết vụ kia mà em nó vẫn còn ra tay để đưa thêm những người khác vào tròng của em nó.thật là bótay.com
vụ này chắc em nó phải bóc 5-7 cuốn lịch chứ không ít đâu.gia đình lại mất thêm 1 mớ để đi lại,thăm lom ,cúng nạp và làm béo cho máy chú công an,tòa án,kho bạc....

----------


## halekshk86

Chào các bác, Vậy là em cũng chính thức bị thằng này nó lừa, nó gạ em mua đồ trên facebook đã lâu, tuy nhiên chưa cần đến, đến giờ mới cần 1 bộ AC servo+driver 400w. Em chuyển khoản cho nó 3tr850k cả ship về vĩnh phúc. Thông tin tài khoản cũng như bác chủ thớt đăng ban đầu. chuyển xong hắn chặn luôn nick facebook của em. Biết là có chuyện nên em tìm hiểu mới biết trên này các bác đã cảnh báo từ 2 tháng trước. Thật là đen quá. Các bác có thông tin gì báo em với ah.
Em giao dịch với nó qua facebook: Hàng Ruko. Trang fanpage của nó đây: facebook.com/roboshopsv
Hiện vẫn đang cập nhật sản phẩm thường xuyên, em lấy nick face khác vẫn chát bình thường. Vừa mất tiền, vừa không được việc.

----------


## Tuancoi

Vậy là TBK tiếp tục lừa đảo,

----------


## phuocviet346

Thắng này nó lừa đảo trên facebook nhiều lắm các bác ah, nó có chủ tâm lừa đảo nên các bác nên nhanh chóng để pháp luật trừng trị cho xã hội ở hát triển.

----------


## truongkiet

vẫn cập nhật bán hàng trên facebook

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Sao e k vào được nhể

----------


## Ga con

Đổi thành Robot Shop hay robosshopsv rồi đấy thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## halekshk86

Em vẫn vào bình thường mà các bác, hắn vẫn bán hàng bình thường đó, em cũng vừa gửi một số thông tin tố giác tội phạm cho bên công an rồi, theo em bác nào dính vào cũng nên gửi thông tin cho bên CA chứ một mình em chắc khó xử lý.
fanpage của hắn giờ đổi thành .../robotsv

----------


## shinkuto

em vừa dính chưởng cac2 bác ah. đen quá. hoàngkuro...

----------

Ga con

----------


## GORLAK

Ko đọc cảnh báo này ah?

----------


## garynguyen

Một thằng ranh con mà qua mặt cả tập thể các bác vậy, các bác mềm yếu quá. Các bác bị lừa góp thóc thuê anh em xã hội tóm cổ nó trước đã, thêm cho mấy cha công an ít tiền bảo làm vụ điển hình là ngô ra ngô khoai ra khoai hết àh.
Kể chuyện cho vui:  Trước thằng em (là sinh viên - là em ruột của em) mất cmnd, một ngày đẹp trời có vài chú hổ báo về tận quê dậm dọa cho nghỉ học linh tinh...., thằng em em gọi thằng bạn nó bên BCA dẫn nó (với vài cha công an khu vực) qua thẳng tiệm cầm đồ bảo mấy cha cầm đồ là bị lừa rồi, tao mất cmnd lâu lắm rồi, mấy cha cầm đồ xin xem chữ viết, quả đúng là khác khác nhưng cũng khó phân biệt, rồi mấy cha công an lại dọa mấy cha cầm đồ, dọa điều tra đến cùng, làm vụ điển hình...Kết quả mấy cha cầm đồ xin lỗi vì nhầm, còn cu em thì phải trả mỗi cha công an một tờ 500k, tổng chỉ bằng một phần của cái giấy nợ kia. -> Kết luận của em là nên thuê mấy cha công an giải quyết

----------


## Tuancoi

Bác nào trong TP hcm xử giúp.  Ở Đà nẵng có báo Công an mà trong đó ko có ai gửi đơn thì Cũng chịu. Họ ko thể cho người vào trong đó vì vài chục triệu

----------


## shinkuto

chán thật. mình cũng đâu muốn mua mà nó gạ miết. 5 lần 7 lược hứa ck mà k chuyển. thế mà sao hôm qua lại đi chuyển. chuyển xong cảm giác sao sao. gọi ò í e là biết bài. mất 2.5tr. . giờ mới nhớ là có đọc cảnh báo này rồi. k nhớ.

----------


## phuocminhhoa

vụ này sao rồi mọi ng? chẳng lẽ nó nuốt ngon vậy à?

----------


## Ga con

Tương tự
https://kinhdoanh.vnexpress.net/tin-...g-2700311.html

Thanks

----------


## cuongkran

Chào Aem,

Bác admin liệu có thể nâng cấp forum một chút để người mua/bán có thể đánh giá đối tác tương tự những trang mua bán trực tuyến như ebay, amazon, ..vv.
tuy nhiên một mức hạn chế nào đó để giúp aem có thể mua bán một cách đảm bảo, lựa được những người bán uy tín. Như tôi mới tham gia cũng đã mua một số đồ thông qua diễn đàn, trộm vía đến giờ tạm vẫn ổn, chưa ăn quả lừa nào.
Trên đây là ngu ý cá nhân, có gì mong các aem chỉ giáo !

Cheer/mankran.

----------

